# Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble (merged)



## sa1177

*Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Moron... :curse: 

I hope I am wrong though.

Start watching the news folks.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Moron... :curse:
> 
> I hope I am wrong though.
> 
> Start watching the news folks.


is this what ktty was reffering to earlier?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> is this what ktty was reffering to earlier?


??? what was she referring to?


----------



## Foulzilla

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> ??? what was she referring to?


Wouldn't say specifically. Just that Telfair did something dumb.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Foulzilla said:


> Wouldn't say specifically. Just that Telfair did something dumb.


Can't confirm anything but I have now heard it from multiple sources that a Blazer did something very stupid. Sorry I can't comment on who or what.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Can't confirm anything but I have now heard it from multiple sources that a Blazer did something very stupid. Sorry I can't comment on who or what.


yes you can


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

yes you can


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

yes you can:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/private.php?do=newpm&userid=12436

check your link Howie, unless you want a message sent to Hap.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

copy cats..now you're gonna make it so I don't get the PM!


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Nash has been doing stupid things for a couple of years now. I don't know that another stupid move by a Blazer would be big news.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



cpt.napalm said:


> yes you can:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/private.php?do=newpm&userid=12436
> 
> check your link Howie, unless you want a message sent to Hap.


I have spyware on Hap computer, everything he sees I see! 

Seriously, I would like to know what this thread is about, what stupid thing could the Blazers have done? Trade Telfair for Frye? What a bunch of morons!


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> copy cats..now you're gonna make it so I don't get the PM!


Howie tried to but he just helped your cause I am the only copycat. But I am geographically seperated so I can't tune into the news or the radio. So I need any leg up I can get in the breaking news departrment.


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Please just say it isn't pot. Oh god we don't need more Jailblazer references.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Ed O said:


> Nash has been doing stupid things for a couple of years now. I don't know that another stupid move by a Blazer would be big news.
> 
> Ed O.


 :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I'm sure many of us would appreciate threads like this NOT being started unless there is actually something to report, with a link to back up your claim. I want FACTS! not more rumors.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm sure many of us would appreciate threads like this NOT being started unless there is actually something to report, with a link to back up your claim. I want FACTS! not more rumors.


sorry...this is best you're getting.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Ed O said:


> Nash has been doing stupid things for a couple of years now. I don't know that another stupid move by a Blazer would be big news.
> 
> Ed O.



You make me chuckle with your posts. Just a very deadpan, realistic kind of humor . . . I don't know if that is how you're intending it but that is how I read it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Is it that whole mastubation thing . . . did Telfair go Pee Wee?


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

What kind of trouble are we talking about?

1. Sabonis wife driving drunk while going to pick up the kids type of trouble?
2. Getting pulled over in a car that isn't yours and only having a franz bread trading card for ID type of trouble?
3. Having a big one of weed in your hummer while speeding down I5 type of trouble?
4. Throwing the basketball and hitting Rouben Boumtje Boumtje in the gnards type of trouble? :biggrin:


----------



## tlong

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm sure many of us would appreciate threads like this NOT being started unless there is actually something to report, with a link to back up your claim. I want FACTS! not more rumors.


The *fact * is that Nash is a horrible GM.


----------



## blue32

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



hasoos said:


> What kind of trouble are we talking about?
> 
> 1. Sabonis wife driving drunk while going to pick up the kids type of trouble?
> 2. Getting pulled over in a car that isn't yours and only having a franz bread trading card for ID type of trouble?
> 3. Having a big one of weed in your hummer while speeding down I5 type of trouble?
> 4. Throwing the basketball and hitting Rouben Boumtje Boumtje in the gnards type of trouble? :biggrin:




hahahahhaha!!!!!!!!

nothing beats that! Not even getting caught in the airport with weed wrapped in tinfoil!!! bless his heart!!


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



hasoos said:


> What kind of trouble are we talking about?
> 
> 1. Sabonis wife driving drunk while going to pick up the kids type of trouble?
> 2. Getting pulled over in a car that isn't yours and only having a franz bread trading card for ID type of trouble?
> 3. Having a big one of weed in your hummer while speeding down I5 type of trouble?
> 4. Throwing the basketball and hitting Rouben Boumtje Boumtje in the gnards type of trouble? :biggrin:


I believe they ball actuallyhit Ruben BB in the back of the head. As I recall it knocked him to the floor.


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Is it that whole mastubation thing . . . did Telfair go Pee Wee?


He went to see _Through The Fire_ with this charmer?


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Did he choke Nate? Or chase Ha with a broomstick?


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

i call bs, if he wont tell HE HAS GOT NOTHING! someone please lock this thread, it is very deceptive and not real.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Maybe the Blazers posed for Crandc's avatar photo........ :clown:


----------



## Storyteller

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



tlong said:


> The *fact * is that Nash is a horrible GM.


Fact? or Opinion?


----------



## crandc

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



hasoos said:


> Maybe the Blazers posed for Crandc's avatar photo........ :clown:


That wouldn't be trouble, I bet a lot of fans would like it.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MAS RipCity said:


> i call bs, if he wont tell HE HAS GOT NOTHING! someone please lock this thread, it is very deceptive and not real.


how do you know it's not real? you can't run around telling people to lock threads every time you read something you don't like.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> how do you know it's not real? you can't run around telling people to lock threads every time you read something you don't like.


it has NOTHING to do with my like or dislike for the thread. It should be locked because he is crying wolf. he "says" he has something, but doesn't....thats pretty pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Not seeing anything on any of the local news webs (OLive, KATU, KGW, KOIN). Can't watch TV here at work.

Nothing to see here folks. Move along. If there's really anything going on, it will doubtless spawn many, many threads.

PBF


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MAS RipCity said:


> it has NOTHING to do with my like or dislike for the thread. It should be locked because he is crying wolf. he "says" he has something, but doesn't....thats pretty pathetic if you ask me.


Frankly I hope that later today i am apologizing for being wrong but I trust the people I have talked with...out of respect for them I cannot comment more. Believe or don't believe I could care less.


----------



## blue32

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Maybe Darius is going to get fined for dropping the S-bomb on an interview....
..... 


just like that dude from the nuggets....


blah, whats a little s-bomb hurt here and there....i hear worse at the playschool playground!!


----------



## crandc

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I remember watching a baseball game on TV once and a player dropped the s word, it was clearly audible in the broadcast. One of the broadcasters commented that well, it's good for the garden.


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Sa1177 do you call your friend "throat" for short? Is he bald and work for the Oregonian


----------



## RipCity9

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Seriously, why bother posting this?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



RipCity9 said:


> Seriously, why bother posting this?


Because frankly I thought the news was going to be broken sooner..as in any time.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Just to clarify my previous post in this thread:

I don't doubt sa1177. If he says bad news involving a Blazer is coming, then bad news involving a Blazer is coming. I'm just saying it hasn't arrived yet.

But sa1177, you do know it's not nice to tease like this, don't you? :sad:

PBF


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I have a theory..the longer it takes for this to come out, the bigger/smaller it'll be.

As in, someone jumped the gun and "leaked" info...or it's a huge legal issue that we really can't break BECAUSE it's a huge legal issue.

Whatever the case is, I'd hope that we wait to hear the whole story before we start clammoring for the Blazers to trade the player. 

This might just be a case of a player making a mistake that just is a case of nerves, or it might just be someone running with something, trying to make it out to be bigger than it is. Who knows. I just hope we don't over-react as fans, and call for the players head for something minor. Of course, there are different "minor" things that to each of us, is defined by a different morality.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> Just to clarify my previous post in this thread:
> 
> I don't doubt sa1177. If he says bad news involving a Blazer is coming, then bad news involving a Blazer is coming. I'm just saying it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> But sa1177, you do know it's not nice to tease like this, don't you? :sad:
> 
> PBF


I am sorry ladies and gents...I heard this news from multiple sources, I had assumed it would come out in the media immediately, I wasn't intending to play a "cry wolf" game or post just for the sake of a attention grabbing post.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

sa1177, on a scale of 1 to 10 (with 10 being, say, serious crime), how bad is it?

PBF


----------



## gatorpops

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



crandc said:


> That wouldn't be trouble, I bet a lot of fans would like it.


Maybe you can get a candid shot of the Blazers locker room before or after a game. Should be interesting to some...I guess!!!

gatorpops


----------



## Target

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Don't see anything on the webpages for Charlotte or Orlando papers or TV. 


If it was Telfair, perhaps someone is claiming some type of inconsistency in Through the Fire since it's stepped up release. 

He's a wealthy kid now. some old girlfriend or classmate might hold a grudge and believe that they or some event was significant enough to be included in his biography. Especially if someone else was and is getting a royalty.

Maybe Telfair's 11th grade playground poster boy from the 'garden' is still burning.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> sa1177, on a scale of 1 to 10 (with 10 being, say, serious crime), how bad is it?
> 
> PBF


depends of to many circumstances to even estimate plus the stories I heard had little detail so I wouldn't want to comment anyway.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> Whatever the case is, I'd hope that we wait to hear the whole story before we start clammoring for the Blazers to trade the player.


I think this whole thing is Miles' fault. The Blazers were staying out of trouble until he came back. I say trade Darius immediately. :biggrin: 

Or not.


----------



## Target

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



> I think this whole thing is Miles' fault. The Blazers were staying out of trouble until he came back. I say trade Darius immediately.
> 
> Or not.


Nah it's Ha's fault. No one in the press knew who he was until he started a game and all of his antics are news now.

Trade Ha!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## blue32

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

free chips and salsa with every trade!


----------



## tlong

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Storyteller said:


> Fact? or Opinion?


Fact.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

uuhhhhh....does someone want to bother telling me what happened, who did what, who raped who, whatever?


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



crandc said:


> I remember watching a baseball game on TV once and a player dropped the s word, it was clearly audible in the broadcast. One of the broadcasters commented that well, it's good for the garden.


I was watching a C's game last year, Gary Payton got called for a foul and screamed the f-word. funny as hell.


----------



## tlong

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> I have a theory..the longer it takes for this to come out, the *bigger/smaller* it'll be.
> 
> As in, someone jumped the gun and "leaked" info...or it's a huge legal issue that we really can't break BECAUSE it's a huge legal issue.
> 
> Whatever the case is, I'd hope that we wait to hear the whole story before we start clammoring for the Blazers to trade the player.
> 
> This might just be a case of a player making a mistake that just is a case of nerves, or it might just be someone running with something, trying to make it out to be bigger than it is. Who knows. I just hope we don't over-react as fans, and call for the players head for something minor. Of course, there are different "minor" things that to each of us, is defined by a different morality.


Way to go out on a limb there Hap! :laugh:


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



tlong said:


> Way to go out on a limb there Hap! :laugh:


we have so little to go on, thats as firm a limb as I can find.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

This thread is seriously in the top 10 "dumbest threads ever" on this board. Wow.

Seriously - why would you start a thread like this without any evidence?

Here's what I think: :cthread:

-Pop

EDIT: The thread from last summer where somebody came on here and said they saw Zach Randolph getting stoned at Lids in Lloyd Center was dumber.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Wow....I think this is what he's referring too! This could be major!

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241991&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

great link. filled with info.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SodaPopinski said:


> This thread is seriously in the top 10 "dumbest threads ever" on this board. Wow.
> 
> Seriously - why would you start a thread like this without any evidence?
> 
> Here's what I think: :cthread:
> 
> -Pop


I can't disagree it's somewhat pointless now..I thought the "evidence" would be immediately forthcoming..that has not been the case.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SodaPopinski said:


> This thread is seriously in the top 10 "dumbest threads ever" on this board. Wow.
> 
> Seriously - why would you start a thread like this without any evidence?
> 
> Here's what I think: :cthread:
> 
> -Pop
> 
> EDIT: The thread from last summer where somebody came on here and said they saw Zach Randolph getting stoned at Lids in Lloyd Center was dumber.


What is that thing smiley is pooping on?


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



> I trust the people I have talked with...out of respect for them I cannot comment more.


You obviously have no respect for us, to create such a furor on the board and keep teasing everyone. 

And why the heck would your so-called "friends in the know" care if you leaked the story? We don't know who you are and we certainly don't know who your friends are, so who gives a rat's ***?


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What is that thing smiley is pooping on?


A folder. 

Did a player accidentally shoot Nate on a hunting trip?


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Talkhard said:


> You obviously have no respect for us, to create such a furor on the board and keep teasing everyone.
> 
> And why the heck would your so-called "friends in the know" care if you leaked the story? We don't know who you are and we certainly don't know who your friends are, so who gives a rat's ***?


maybe his source(s) asked him to keep the story private until it breaks somewhere. besides if he did spill the beans people may be complaining about 'THERE'S NO SOURCE!'


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What is that thing smiley is pooping on?


Yo mama.



PBF


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



cpt.napalm said:


> A folder.
> 
> Did a player accidentally shoot Nate on a hunting trip?


HA!!


----------



## mook

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

lol. 5 pages and not one actual sentence of content. 

guess we're just a community of pavlov's dogs, trained to drool when there's a hint of yet another Blazer scandal.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



theWanker said:


> guess we're just a community of pavlov's dogs, trained to drool when there's a hint of yet another Blazer scandal.


Woof.

PBF


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



theWanker said:


> ...guess we're just a community of pavlov's dogs, trained to drool when there's a hint of yet another Blazer scandal.


So, _that's_ what Qyntel was actually caught breeding! :laugh:


----------



## Reep

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



theWanker said:


> lol. 5 pages and not one actual sentence of content.
> 
> guess we're just a community of pavlov's dogs, trained to drool when there's a hint of yet another Blazer scandal.


Woof! :drool: Woof! :drool: Woof! :drool: Woof! :drool: Woof! :drool: Woof! :drool:


----------



## mook

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

the funny thing to me is how many here have complained about all the controversies, and yet that's exactly what gets everybody excited. 

I think there are a lot more people here who enjoy the Jerry Springer aspect of the Blazers than would care to admit.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



theWanker said:


> the funny thing to me is how many here have complained about all the controversies, and yet that's exactly what gets everybody excited.
> 
> _I think there are a lot more people here who enjoy the Jerry Springer aspect of the Blazers_ than would care to admit.


*cough* Donut *cough* :bsmile:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Marentette tells me that Quick was hearing/reading rumors about something that happened and is following up on it now. Watch Quick's Blog or the papers tomorrow.

PBF


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> Marentette tells me that Quick was hearing/reading rumors about something that happened and is following up on it now. Watch Quick's Blog or the papers tomorrow.
> 
> PBF


Thanks PBF I am getting a bit frustrated the media hasn't figured this out yet.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



theWanker said:


> the funny thing to me is how many here have complained about all the controversies, and yet that's exactly what gets everybody excited.
> 
> I think there are a lot more people here who enjoy the Jerry Springer aspect of the Blazers than would care to admit.


I think you might be confusing people "enjoying" the jerry springer aspect with people wanting to find out what is happening. We're not discussing a potential PR blunder by a player/team because we enjoy that they might be having one. 

Just like we were probably all talking about clinton getting a hummer, Im sure we'd all rather that not be something we talked about.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Thanks PBF I am getting a bit frustrated the media hasn't figured this out yet.


Nothing from Quick on it yet, but here's the link to his blog for people to watch:

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/

Pretty sure he'll be the first to report it... whatever "it" is.

PBF


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> Nothing from Quick on it yet, but here's the link to his blog for people to watch:
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/
> 
> Pretty sure he'll be the first to report it... whatever "it" is.
> 
> PBF


Well I wish I could be the first to report it but I made promises...yes it's unlikely it would matter if I did but there is a very small chance it might, and a promise is a promise.


----------



## crandc

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Dammit, SA! I am supposed to be doing a spread sheet and I keep going back to "peek". WTF is going on! Someone!

OK, I got it, Bassy had an attack of noisy flatulence while attending the premier of _Through the Fire_. To make matters worse, he attended accompanied by Eva Longoria and now Tony Parker has vowed revenge.

Well, if I can't get facts I have to use imagination!


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

My GUESS is that something happened in Toronto after the Blazers got their hineys whooped. And IF that part is correct, then my next GUESS is that it was one of the following:

1. Someone had an altercation with someone at / outside a nightclub.
2. And/or someone got picked up for public intoxication.
3. Someone somehow managed to acquire some pot and tried to bring it on the team plane / bus.
4. One of the guys got caught in a prostitution sting.

Guess we'll find out soon (but not soon enough).

PBF


----------



## mook

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> 3. Someone somehow managed to acquire some pot and tried to bring it on the team plane / bus.



oooh. I like that one, especially if it happened in Toronto. that's international drug smuggling, a first for a Blazer, I believe.


----------



## mook

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> I think you might be confusing people "enjoying" the jerry springer aspect with people wanting to find out what is happening. We're not discussing a potential PR blunder by a player/team because we enjoy that they might be having one.
> 
> Just like we were probably all talking about clinton getting a hummer, Im sure we'd all rather that not be something we talked about.


the difference is that a president is a source of leadership and direction for our country. the Blazers are entertainment, pure and simple. 

is it really so ridiculous to suggest that part of the package of entertainment that is the Blazers includes all their many extracuricular foibles? I mean, that's like 85% of what pro wresling is about, ain't it? 

I think there's definitely a contingent of folks who kind of enjoy clucking their tongues at the latest transgression, demanding heads to roll. 

watch Jerry Springer. you always see the highly moral audience booing the evil hoes and deadbeat dads. the same "highly moral audiences" comes back for more, day after day after day. is that really so different from people who've said, "I've had enough of this crap!" about the Blazer for ten years, yet still come back for more?


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



theWanker said:


> watch Jerry Springer. you always see the highly moral audience booing the evil hoes and deadbeat dads. the same "highly moral audiences" comes back for more, day after day after day. is that really so different from people who've said, "I've had enough of this crap!" about the Blazer for ten years, yet still come back for more?


ah, but they're going to the springer show for that kind of crap. I'm not a blazer fan for that kind of crap. Thats the (huge) difference.


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:
 

> My GUESS is that something happened in Toronto after the Blazers got their hineys whooped. And IF that part is correct, then my next GUESS is that it was one of the following:.......


Sebastian got caught attempting to smuggle a boot-legged copy of his film into Canada?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Telfair got arrested for beating up critics who gave his film bad ratings at the Toronto Film Festival awhile back


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I sent a question to the Oregonian publications desk regarding this issue and why they haven't reported on it yet..their response was as follows: 



> Our writers are looking into this incident and will report on it when they have finished their investigation.


Sorry everyone, I really thought they would report on this sooner.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> I sent a question to the Oregonian publications desk regarding this issue and why they haven't reported on it yet..their response was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our writers are looking into this incident and will report on it when they have finished their investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone, I really thought they would report on this sooner.
Click to expand...

Oh, great. Since when has the Oregonian been concerned with investigating the truth before reporting a story? Maybe they have learned a few lessons (the hard way).


----------



## BBert

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Reep said:


> Oh, great. Since when has the Oregonian been concerned with investigating the truth before reporting a story? Maybe they have learned a few lessons (the hard way).


That, or they don't want to be scooped by sa1177 on BBB.net. When Canzano/Quick finishes his latest embellishment, they'll publish it.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

i think that all the oregonians writers are busy playing poker and no one wants to loose and have to report, maybe the winner gets to write a story and publish it under the loosers name?


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Target said:


> Don't see anything on the webpages for Charlotte or Orlando papers or TV.
> 
> 
> If it was Telfair, perhaps someone is claiming some type of inconsistency in Through the Fire since it's stepped up release.
> 
> He's a wealthy kid now. some old girlfriend or classmate might hold a grudge and believe that they or some event was significant enough to be included in his biography. Especially if someone else was and is getting a royalty.
> 
> Maybe Telfair's 11th grade playground poster boy from the 'garden' is still burning.


Someone else mentioned a Telfair smuggling something into Canada theme which makes the most sense of all, if you're going to get caught doing something that would be the time. International customs are a lot tougher checks than w/in the country i'm sure. Anyone check the boston or toronto papers/tv instead of charlotte? Maybe some kind of police blog from Saturday when they left Boston to fly to Toronto? Just a thought for those of you who care. For those of you who don't, I'm not sure why you're reading this but you're anger at the thread amuses me. :biggrin: Don't like it don't read it.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Reep said:


> Oh, great. Since when has the Oregonian been concerned with investigating the truth before reporting a story? Maybe they have learned a few lessons (the hard way).


or maybe it's not been reported yet bc they are scared to report it because it's reeeeaaaaalllllllyyyyyyy bad (um killed someone and stuck the body in their bag and got caught in customs? jk) and the blazers media relations people are threating to have people fired if they leak it because they don't want the "jailblazers" talk to start again, especially not swirling around their "face of the future" sebastian!


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> Someone else mentioned a Telfair smuggling something into Canada theme which makes the most sense of all, if you're going to get caught doing something that would be the time. International customs are a lot tougher checks than w/in the country i'm sure. Anyone check the boston or toronto papers/tv instead of charlotte? Maybe some kind of police blog from Saturday when they left Boston to fly to Toronto? Just a thought for those of you who care. For those of you who don't, I'm not sure why you're reading this but you're anger at the thread amuses me. :biggrin: Don't like it don't read it.


good point. he might've brought something into canada, not realizing that bringing it out of canada ain't so easy. 

it's probably something that he shouldn't be bringing either way, but not illegal (thats my guess). Probably, in the grand scheme of things, not nearly worth the headache it'll become. I can see the posts now, about how Telfair is a 'fraud' and a 'thug' and 'we should've taken Jefferson/Paul/you name it'.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> Someone else mentioned a Telfair smuggling something into Canada theme which makes the most sense of all, if you're going to get caught doing something that would be the time. International customs are a lot tougher checks than w/in the country i'm sure. Anyone check the boston or toronto papers/tv instead of charlotte? Maybe some kind of police blog from Saturday when they left Boston to fly to Toronto? Just a thought for those of you who care. For those of you who don't, I'm not sure why you're reading this but you're anger at the thread amuses me. :biggrin: Don't like it don't read it.


I have searched hi and low for any information on the net that I could give to you all since I am tired of not being able to discuss this with everyone..can't find jack **** yet.

I am wondering if they are holding this story so they can break it on the nightly news.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

You're killin' us, sa1177!

Have you seen the active users number at the top of the screen? 71... up from the regular 30-35. And I bet I know why.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> I have searched hi and low for any information on the net that I could give to you all since I am tired of not being able to discuss this with everyone..can't find jack **** yet.
> 
> I am wondering if they are holding this story so they can break it on the nightly news.


all i know is i feel bad for you because everyone hates you right now haha. curious, what are you going to do if the story _doesn't _ break (through cover up or legal reasons or whatever)? will you give in and fess up to what it is (or isn't?  ) then? or let everyone rip you a new ***hole for "making it up"? :biggrin: don't know why this is amusing me so much, sorry. haha.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SheedSoNasty said:


> You're killin' us, sa1177!
> 
> Have you seen the active users number at the top of the screen? 71... up from the regular 30-35. And I bet I know why.



ah hah!!! you've uncovered the truth sheedsonasty! this is all a ploy by the makers of the sight to get more people to use it!!! :banana:


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SheedSoNasty said:


> You're killin' us, sa1177!
> 
> Have you seen the active users number at the top of the screen? 71... up from the regular 30-35. And I bet I know why.


As I said earlier...I thought this would have broken literally minutes after I made the initial post. Frankly I hope it hasn't because maybe that means it's not as big a deal as I was lead to believe.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Wait, so does it involve Telfair or not?

And if not. Sa can you please just tell us who it is.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Hang in there, sa1177. Whatever it is, it will come out in due time. No need for you to feel pressured into getting yourself - and possibly your sources - in trouble.

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> As I said earlier...I thought this would have broken literally minutes after I made the initial post. Frankly I hope it hasn't because maybe that means it's not as big a deal as I was lead to believe.


Don't worry, I'm just givin' you a hard time.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Blazer Freak said:


> Wait, *so does it involve Telfair or not?*
> 
> And if not. Sa can you please just tell us who it is.


Well he could tell you but he would have to kill you. I wonder if it has something to do with Zach Randolph being one of the 'Best Dressed' for the week of Feb. 7 - Feb. 13?

Gee with this build up it better be earth shattering or people are going to be upset. Maybe they are going to announce dollar night at the Garden. :whoknows:


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Besides, maybe the news folks don't feel it's really news-worthy?

:whoknows:

PBF


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

A member of the Oregonian staff has just confirmed with me via email that they confirmed this rumour with the Trailblazers and it is unfort. true. The Blazer have asked for the Oregonian to wait on writing any stories until the team can officially comment. Unfortunately the team does not plan to comment until tomorrow.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I sure hope it's not Telfair..


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> Besides, maybe the news folks don't feel it's really news-worthy?
> 
> :whoknows:
> 
> PBF


oh come on don't be silly! everything's newsworthy to oregonians! they write 3 page articles on how zach's gate didn't open and he was late for practice! :yes: i'm sure if this was even tiny they'd say it's newsworthy.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

C'mon, just tell us... there's a Dhalsim dance in it for ya if you do.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Wait a tick. sa1177 voted for Telfair in the "moron" thread... hmmm.

I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Wait a tick. sa1177 voted for Telfair in the "moron" thread... hmmm.
> 
> I hope it's not too bad.


Good investigative work SSN. :greatjob:


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Wait a tick. sa1177 voted for Telfair in the "moron" thread... hmmm.
> 
> I hope it's not too bad.


Notice my reponse to someone's question on who I voted for. 

*I'll confirm it's Telfair we are talking about*.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Sorry, didn't see it.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Sorry, didn't see it.


no prob..


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Oh my gosh...SA...I can't believe...whoa...when this comes out...ouch....But why?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



yakbladder said:


> Oh my gosh...SA...I can't believe...whoa...when this comes out...ouch....But why?


??


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



yakbladder said:


> Oh my gosh...SA...I can't believe...whoa...when this comes out...ouch....But why?


Tryin to get our blood pressure up huh?


----------



## blue32

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

haha Telfair probably got in trouble for underage drinking or something stupid like that.

Ugh, our HS "phenom" in trouble.....now i can see it, all the stupid news people talking about the "jailblazers" again...bla, LAME.


that's okay. i still have tickets to the mar 1st game with the lakers....300 level and my flask! yah yuh!~


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



blue32 said:


> haha Telfair probably got in trouble for underage drinking or something stupid like that.
> 
> Ugh, our HS "phenom" in trouble again.....now i can see it, all the stupid news people talking about the "jailblazers" again...bla, LAME.
> 
> 
> that's okay. i still have tickets to the mar 1st game with the lakers....300 level and my flask! yah yuh!~


That's my guess is he was drinking. But I mean come on, I know a ****load of people in HS that drink.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

from what Ive got out of "birds", it's not drinking.

I don't know the severity of it, and it might just be a huge mountain being made out of a US mole-hill, but it's not drinking.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Tryin to get our blood pressure up huh?


Nahh...just trying to make sure SA doesn't feel like he's flying solo on the Hindenburg of rumors. He's a good guy and has spilled some inside beans before, so I trust he knows what he's doing. Sort of. :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I know... He accidentally wore his dress shirt inside out on the team plane and is being fined because of it. And here we are, making an 8 page thread out of it.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> from what Ive got out of "birds", it's not drinking.
> 
> I don't know the severity of it, and it might just be a huge mountain being made out of a US mole-hill, but it's not drinking.


Is it eatting?


----------



## wastro

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I wonder if we will hear something on Courtside tonight.


----------



## Draco

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

The fact that the Oregonian has confirmed it and the Blazers are making them wait until tommorow makes me think It's really bad. Possibly rape or murder.

This will probably be the end of Telfair as a blazers. C'mon Nash trade him right now before another GM finds out.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I am guessing that he had an unchecked gun hidden in something and was caught coming across the border. Either that or weed.... I really can't think of anything else that you could get caught with at a border crossing that would be a crime....unless it is some other drug. But I am guessing he had a gun.
And I am going out on a limb here and saying that it was actually a gift that he received from a friend recently.

Prunetang


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Draco said:


> The fact that the Oregonian has confirmed it and the Blazers are making them wait until tommorow makes me think It's really bad. Possibly rape or murder.
> 
> This will probably be the end of Telfair as a blazers. C'mon Nash trade him right now before another GM finds out.



I hope you're kidding about rape or murder. Although if you are, it's a pretty bad joke. First of all, if it were rape or murder, the police would already be reporting it.

It's probably just once of those incidents that make everyone flinch and roll their eyes....


----------



## Reep

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Prunetang said:


> I am guessing that he had an unchecked gun hidden in something and was caught coming across the border. Either that or weed.... I really can't think of anything else that you could get caught with at a border crossing that would be a crime....unless it is some other drug. But I am guessing he had a gun.
> And I am going out on a limb here and saying that it was actually a gift that he received from a friend recently.
> 
> Prunetang


This seems to be about right, given the level of reaction. Although, I don't know if a gun charge would do it. Telfair turning into Damon Jr. would certainly cause some headaches.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

If its for smoking weed or drinking I will laugh at this 8 page build up. Even if it was a gun, I would really not care much. As long as he isnt using it. I would be suprised if many athletes didn not have handguns. 

As for rape and murder. Their is no way. It would be all over the news by now. 

My fear is that he got caught with some nose candy. Hopefully not.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Prunetang said:


> I am guessing that he had an unchecked gun hidden in something and was caught coming across the border. Either that or weed.... I really can't think of anything else that you could get caught with at a border crossing that would be a crime....unless it is some other drug. But I am guessing he had a gun.
> And I am going out on a limb here and saying that it was actually a gift that he received from a friend recently.
> 
> Prunetang


i like your guess that it is a gun because that would make sense in terms of causing BIG problems crossing the border on a private jet into another country, etc, and uh yeah, the gift thing makes sense too, cuz last week was my friend's birthday and i bought her a hand granade. happy birthday!! :cheers:


----------



## wastro

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Maybe it's naive of me, but I can't fathom Telfair and weed. At least in "The Jump," Ian O'Connor goes out of his way to explain that at no time did he witness or hear about Telfair and drugs. There was a bit in the book about how the dealers back in Coney Island knew better than to offer Telfair drugs, just because he was the only sense of hope that neighborhood had going for them, and no one wanted to see it messed up.

But who knows what happened since then?

How big can it be if sa said that the Big O might not even publish it earlier in the thread? (or maybe I just misread the post)


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



wastro said:


> Maybe it's naive of me, but I can't fathom Telfair and weed. At least in "The Jump," Ian O'Connor goes out of his way to explain that at no time did he witness or hear about Telfair and drugs. There was a bit in the book about how the dealers back in Coney Island knew better than to offer Telfair drugs, just because he was the only sense of hope that neighborhood had going for them, and no one wanted to see it messed up.
> 
> But who knows what happened since then?
> 
> How big can it be if sa said that the Big O might not even publish it earlier in the thread? (or maybe I just misread the post)


i think he said they are waiting till tomorrow to publish it because the blazers have asked them to wait so they can put together a statement. to me that makes it sound bigger not smaller but who knows.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> i think he said they are waiting till tomorrow to publish it because the blazers have asked them to wait so they can put together a statement. to me that makes it sound bigger not smaller but who knows.


Or so they can investigate and make sure they have all the facts straight before letting Quick speculate in his story tomorrow?


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> i like your guess that it is a gun because that would make sense in terms of causing BIG problems crossing the border on a private jet into another country, etc, and uh yeah, the gift thing makes sense too, cuz last week was my friend's birthday and i bought her a hand granade. happy birthday!! :cheers:


Well, yeah... I often buy my friends hand grenades for holidays as well. It is something I learned from Ted Nugent.
But seriously... Telfair does have a lot of rich friends who might think a nice hand gun is a good gift. And it is if you are into that kind of thing. Myself, I would take the gun and sell it because I don't personally like them....but to each his/her own. This is just a guess, but I could see one of his friends, such as Jay-Z or something giving a him a nice gun with the Roc logo on it or something..hehe
Anyways, just useless guessing...since someonnnneeeeeeee can't tell us........

Prunetang


----------



## blue32

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Telfair with the nose candy.....man, I dunno about that....that would be the DUMBEST thing that kid could do to himself.....especially right after his movie came out.....

Some god damned canuck mounties prolly got him for some lame-*** technicality. 


I'll eat my samsung flat panel though, if he got caught dog-fighting or ****-fighting!


----------



## wastro

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



blue32 said:


> Telfair with the nose candy.....man, I dunno about that....that would be the DUMBEST thing that kid could do to himself.....especially right after his movie came out.....
> 
> Some god damned canuck mounties prolly got him for some lame-*** technicality.
> 
> 
> I'll eat my samsung flat panel though, if he got caught dog-fighting or ****-fighting!


I don't think it's anything in terms of hard drugs - he'd be out on the street with the Birdman in like ... two seconds.


----------



## Backboard Cam

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*


----------



## Rob Allen

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Hey, sa1177, you work across the street from me - want to meet at Suki's or Lair Hill Market for a beer after work? I'm stuck here til 6pm - how about you?


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Prunetang said:


> Well, yeah... I often buy my friends hand grenades for holidays as well. It is something I learned from Ted Nugent.
> But seriously... Telfair does have a lot of rich friends who might think a nice hand gun is a good gift. And it is if you are into that kind of thing. Myself, I would take the gun and sell it because I don't personally like them....but to each his/her own. This is just a guess, but I could see one of his friends, such as Jay-Z or something giving a him a nice gun with the Roc logo on it or something..hehe
> Anyways, just useless guessing...since someonnnneeeeeeee can't tell us........
> 
> Prunetang


ah yes, glad to know i'm not the only one that likes to give grenades. but ok i could kinda see the gun gift thing but they weren't in new york where all his super rich little friends (aka jay z and the like) are. they went from boston to toronto. i've never heard of any of telfair's friends living in boston. they're allll from new york, that's much publicized. who would ship a gun to someone's boston hotel? wouldn't you send it to portland? if it was a gift it was probably given well before the trip and ******* shoulda left it home instead of dragging it around for show and tell. it's not like you really need a gun when you stay at the ritz carlton, they don't put these guys in a ho-jo ya know.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Finally it breaks! At least it's not as bad as I thought it'd be.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



mgb said:


> Finally it breaks! At least it's not as bad as I thought it'd be.


What happened?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Rob Allen said:


> Hey, sa1177, you work across the street from me - want to meet at Suki's or Lair Hill Market for a beer after work? I'm stuck here til 6pm - how about you?


Already home in Beaverton..snuck out early today :biggrin: .sorry maybe another time.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



wastro said:


> What happened?


Oops, sorry, I can't reveal my sources. :biggrin: 

Sorry, just joking guys.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I actually don't care too much about what it is. My concern is Telfair seemed to be improving each game. I thought he just had his best game of late. I hope this doesn't hurt his progress . . . he comes across as a sensitve guy to me.


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> ah yes, glad to know i'm not the only one that likes to give grenades. but ok i could kinda see the gun gift thing but they weren't in new york where all his super rich little friends (aka jay z and the like) are. they went from boston to toronto. i've never heard of any of telfair's friends living in boston. they're allll from new york, that's much publicized. who would ship a gun to someone's boston hotel? wouldn't you send it to portland? if it was a gift it was probably given well before the trip and ******* shoulda left it home instead of dragging it around for show and tell. it's not like you really need a gun when you stay at the ritz carlton, they don't put these guys in a ho-jo ya know.



Yeah, I hear ya. You "shot" my idea down. I guess we just won't know until tomorrow or so. 
So when did this "thing" happen? Is it just conjecture that it happened on the Canadian Border or in Canada? If it did...then that means Nate still gave Telfair some playing time during the Charlotte game, and therefore Nate might not have found it to be disruptful to the team...... 

Prunetang


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Prunetang said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. You "shot" my idea down. I guess we just won't know until tomorrow or so.
> So when did this "thing" happen? Is it just conjecture that it happened on the Canadian Border or in Canada? If it did...then that means Nate still gave Telfair some playing time during the Charlotte game, and therefore Nate might not have found it to be disruptful to the team......
> 
> Prunetang


I have not idea where it occurred or even exactly when just what occurred. I don't think it happened in Canada though and i think it happened last night.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

WOO SA2K + Baby!!

hehe this ridiculous thread got my post count up quick today.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Already home in Beaverton..snuck out early today :biggrin: .sorry maybe another time.



Hey, I live in Beaverton, I'll meet you at Hooters or better yet Stars. I'm sure I could work something out to get the info out of you.

Along this line of "love" happy V-Day everyone.


----------



## Rob Allen

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Hey, I live in Beaverton, I'll meet you at Hooters or better yet Stars. I'm sure I could work something out to get the info out of you.


I live in Aloha and will drive past Hooters & Stars on my way home. 

What time?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Hey, I live in Beaverton, I'll meet you at Hooters or better yet Stars. I'm sure I could work something out to get the info out of you.
> 
> Along this line of "love" happy V-Day everyone.


lol..damn my info is buying me Beer and lap dances now...


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Prunetang said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. You "shot" my idea down. I guess we just won't know until tomorrow or so.
> So when did this "thing" happen? Is it just conjecture that it happened on the Canadian Border or in Canada? If it did...then that means Nate still gave Telfair some playing time during the Charlotte game, and therefore Nate might not have found it to be disruptful to the team......
> 
> Prunetang


aw cute pun. 

but honestly i'm pretty sure that kid could do anything short of killing nate and they'd still play him, they've put way too much money into his marketing and he is "the future" remember?


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> I have not idea where it occurred or even exactly when just what occurred. I don't think it happened in Canada though and i think it happened last night.


Kittys post came before tip-off yesterday. so unless kitty is secretly sylvia brown, I think it had to have happened prior to last night


who wants to bet that courtside is flooded with emails about this?


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Ron Allen (forgot to quote you)

I wish, but on this day of love, I will be taking my nephew (6 yrs old) to soccer at Conestoga . . . i think I just revealed a sad statement about my life 

But if your serious, my office is only a free throw away and would enjoy going to one of those fine establishments and talking bball one night. 

I'll take pictures for crandc (and get my butt kicked by star bouncers)


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> aw cute pun.
> 
> but honestly i'm pretty sure that kid could do anything short of killing nate and they'd still play him, they've put way too much money into his marketing and he is "the future" remember?


give it a rest, will you? it's no longer funny.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> Kittys post came before tip-off yesterday. so unless kitty is secretly sylvia brown, I think it had to have happened prior to last night
> 
> 
> who wants to bet that courtside is flooded with emails about this?


oh...I didn't know that.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

But humor always has a hint of truth to it.


----------



## soonerterp

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Well this has certainly been an interesting thread!

I think the Blazers are in Oklahoma City tonight ahead of tomorrow's game at the Bugs. Hope they don't go to Toby Keith's again (per Barrett's blog last month), they'll probably all get food poisoning. That joint is not all its cracked up to be according to several local friends of mine.

When I was still on pp. 2 or 3 of this thread I figured this was about Steve Blake's obscenity-laced tirade or something against Toronto's mascot in Sunday's game (apparently the mascot was too close to the Blazers' huddle or something?) I remember it was mentioned in one of the game recaps.

Hope this isn't too bad ... You guys know I have an obvious bias towards (and admiration for) Blake, but I was looking to see Bassy get some minutes tomorrow night.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> But humor always has a hint of truth to it.


but repeating pollock jokes aren't funny anymore, right? even if there's a "hint of truth" to it.

Maybe I should break out my collection of Sven and Ole jokes! I mean, there's some truth that Norwegians talk funny!

(que the "defending telfair" response in 5..4..3)


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

FYI...for those who havce PM'ed me and suggested I fabricated this in order to reach 2000 posts that accusation is silly. Everyone here knows I post here enough I would have reached that number and much higher eventually and that post counts are not important to me. I just happened to reach that # in conjunction with this thread.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



crandc said:


> That wouldn't be trouble, I bet a lot of fans would like it.


Damn straight :biggrin:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Congratulations on this achievement.


----------



## hoojacks

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

This better be like "Sebatian Telfair Forgets Valentines Day, Girlfriend Pissed."


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> give it a rest, will you? it's no longer funny.


hap i wasn't being funny. i was being serious. to a lot of people he is the future. there's nothing wrong with that. that's the way they think and i believe everyone is entitled to their opinion, clearly unlike you. blazerfreak has "the future" written across his avatar of telfair. again, i have proof people think that way, i wasn't trying to be funny. you really have no sense of humor if it's anything you don't agree with 100%. why don't you give it a rest and leave me alone to post as i please?


----------



## wastro

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Nothing in the first segment on Courtside about Telfair.

Actually, the only mention of Telfair was that he played the 4th quarter last night and did well.

Doesn't sound like we're getting anything out of the Courtside guys tonight. Not surprising, though.


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> hap i wasn't being funny. i was being serious.....why don't you give it a rest and leave me alone to post as i please?



Because you remind him of the brown-haired girl? :whoknows: :laugh:


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ABM said:


> Because you remind him of the brown-haired girl? :whoknows: :laugh:


good god, shoot me if thats how the bhg is.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



soonerterp said:


> Well this has certainly been an interesting thread!
> 
> Hope this isn't too bad ... You guys know I have an obvious bias towards (and admiration for) Blake, but I was looking to see Bassy get some minutes tomorrow night.


I think you're safe dear. this happened days ago (reccent guesses put it somewhere around boston/toronto) and he's played the same exact minutes since then. i'm sure you'll get to see him play the same minutes once again in oklahoma city.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> good god, shoot me if thats how the bhg is.


by the way what ever happened to the attack the post not the poster bla bla bla crap? i'm curious does it not apply to you hap since you are a mod? are you immune from being respectful?


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> by the way what ever happened to the attack the post not the poster bla bla bla crap? i'm curious does it not apply to you hap since you are a mod? are you immune from being respectful?


since im not "attacking the poster", I don't see what you're getting at.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Alright, Ha is going to start again next game!


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



mgb said:


> Alright, Ha is going to start again next game!


seriously? where did you see that? yikes. he kind of scares me when he plays. i think someone else mentioned their fear that he would clumsily fall on one of our guys, i'm also afraid, very afraid. although i guess we don't have many other options at this point!


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> seriously? where did you see that? yikes. he kind of scares me when he plays. i think someone else mentioned their fear that he would clumsily fall on one of our guys, i'm also afraid, very afraid. although i guess we don't have many other options at this point!


Just heard it a little bit ago on courtside. I like him and think the more playing time he gets the better. As long as he doesn't hurt us badly he will force other teams to change their shots just by being in there. He has to play through his mistakes so as long as like I said not to bad then GO HA!! I mean what is the worst that can happen? We'll get a better draft pick? I don't think he'll fall on one of our players and certainly hope not.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

FYI...I am trying to get the fellas on Courtside to discuss this issue. No idea if they will though.


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Sometimes it amazes me how a few of these threads seem to _wend_ along. :greatjob:


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ABM said:


> Sometimes it amazes me how a few of these threads seem to _wend_ along. :greatjob:


ABM call courtside and ask them what's up? Maybe they'll tell you since I cannot.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> ABM call courtside and ask them what's up? Maybe they'll tell you since I cannot.


Tell you what, sa. You tell me what's up with Bassy and I tell the rest of the board, so the onus isn't on you anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## Draco

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> ABM call courtside and ask them what's up? Maybe they'll tell you since I cannot.


I emailed them and someone replied:

You're the second person who's emailed me about this. I really don't
know what you're referring to. What have you heard?

So I emailed him back and told him what the rumors were. They might not even know whats going on or else they can't say.


----------



## BBert

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I'm going to 'jump' in here and speculate that, if in fact there is anything worth reporting, maybe it's gambling related? My guess is as bad as the next, I suppose. I just hope it's not the puritanical police getting their panties in a bunch over something sex related.

The subject of guns came up earlier. It amazes me the double standard/bias that exists in this country between when urbanites have guns and when country folk have guns. Rural residents can have enough guns of all types to outfit a militia, and it's considered great nostalgic americana. If an urban guy likes to shoot, it's got to be something sinister. Just my O.T. two pesos.

I'm glad they've made an early decision to start HA. Let him get mentally ready for it. One of these days he's going to really surprise some doubters in a game. If nothing else, he's big, he runs, he can put the ball in the basket, and he's not afraid of a "little" contact.

Go HA! :banana:


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> ABM call courtside and ask them what's up? Maybe they'll tell you since I cannot.


What's the number?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ABM said:


> What's the number?


Dunno I missed it the first time..waiting to hear it again. I already emailed them.


----------



## BlazerFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

For the love of christ someone just say what it is, or at least what it pertains to!!! If we keep going at this rate then this thread will 100+ pages long before we hear anything.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Hey they read my email, the one from Michael. I didn't mean play only young guys or not to try to win.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



BlazerFan said:


> For the love of christ someone just say what it is, or at least what it pertains to!!! If we keep going at this rate then this thread will 100+ pages long before we hear anything.


I am sorry I really am..I thought this would be breaking news when I heard about it this AM I didn't expect the media to not even know about it hardly. I have been trying to get someone to comment on it but I can't.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ABM said:


> What's the number?


503-963-4595


----------



## BBert

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> I am sorry I really am..I thought this would be breaking news when I heard about it this AM I didn't expect the media to not even know about it hardly. I have been trying to get someone to comment on it but I can't.


Don't feel bad. What else do we have to talk about that isn't beaten to death (like you're going to be if this doesn't pan out -- j/k :biggrin: ).

I don't know if you have, or if you've been asked to, but can you at least say if, according to the rumor, any actual laws were broken? If it is only an NBA or team violation? If it involved a fight among team mates?


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Just heard Howie's question about our three draft picks.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Blazer Bert said:


> Don't feel bad. What else do we have to talk about that isn't beaten to death (like you're going to be if this doesn't pan out -- j/k :biggrin: ).
> 
> I don't know if you have, or if you've been asked to, but can you at least say if, according to the rumor, any actual laws were broken? If it is only an NBA or team violation? If it involved a fight among team mates?


It appear laws were broken yes..


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



mgb said:


> Just heard Howie's question about our three draft picks.


I question if that was the real howie. he was too lucid (cept for the trading telfair).


----------



## BBert

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



mgb said:


> Hey they read my email, the one from Michael. I didn't mean play only young guys or not to try to win.


Don't you love being misinterpreted? In public? During your big moment of fame?

Is there a live feed of this courtside thing on the internet? I've never listened to it. Is it on the radio in the Albany/Eugene area?


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Draco said:


> So I emailed him back and told him what the rumors were.


Tell *me* what the rumors are please. I'm on dial up and this thread is a dozen pages of huh? as near as I can see.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> I sent a question to the Oregonian publications desk regarding this issue and why they haven't reported on it yet..their response was as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone, I really thought they would report on this sooner.


damn....sa......:curse:


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> Tell *me* what the rumors are please. I'm on dial up and this thread is a dozen pages of huh? as near as I can see.


Supposedly Telfair has gotten in some kind of trouble and the Blazers have asked the Oregonian to hold off announcing anything till they can make a formal statement.

Best guess so far is a gun or something.


----------



## BBert

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> It appear laws were broken yes..


A morsel! Thank you!! :clap:


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kitty said:


> damn....sa......:curse:



were we just played?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kitty said:


> damn....sa......:curse:


confirmed multiple times Kitty..no worries.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> were we just played?


Honestly Hap I don't know I just heard a rumor from a credible source. I passed the information to sa..who shouldn't have ran with it because it cause you guys alarm. I thought I could trust folks....to not say anything unless the press aired it. So as of right now it's just a rumor. I just know in the future any rumors I hear about any members of the NBA I won't say a word. I'll let the press do it's job.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> confirmed multiple times Kitty..no worries.


You sure? You scaring the hell outta me, my butt is on the line. :uhoh:


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Okay, I just heard it has to do with Telfair stealing....



































































































the ball from Dixon in practice.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kitty said:


> Honestly Hap I don't know I just heard a rumor from a credible source. I passed the information to sa..who shouldn't have ran with it because it cause you guys alarm. I thought I could trust folks....to not say anything unless the press aired it. So as of right now it's just a rumor. I just know in the future any rumors I hear about any members of the NBA I won't say a word. I'll let the press do it's job.


You can trust folks including me...I confirmed your rumour with multiple sources and then made this initial post assuming the media would come out with it very soon. I never released any information other then it was Telfair who was potentially in trouble. Same as you suggested.


----------



## BBert

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kitty said:


> Honestly Hap I don't know I just heard a rumor from a credible source. I passed the information to sa..who shouldn't have ran with it because it cause you guys alarm. I thought I could trust folks....to not say anything unless the press aired it. So as of right now it's just a rumor. I just know in the future any rumors I hear about any members of the NBA I won't say a word. I'll let the press do it's job.


Awe, come on, Kitty, don't be like that! You know we love it! We still respect you! We need this like a fish needs water. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

This thread is stupid.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kitty said:


> You sure? You scaring the hell outta me, my butt is on the line. :uhoh:


Check your PM you are copied on the confirmation.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kitty said:


> Honestly Hap I don't know I just heard a rumor from a credible source. I passed the information to sa..who shouldn't have ran with it because it cause you guys alarm. I thought I could trust folks....to not say anything unless the press aired it. So as of right now it's just a rumor. I just know in the future any rumors I hear about any members of the NBA I won't say a word. I'll let the press do it's job.


technically, he didn't "run with it" (altho making the initial post was bad, but i don't see how it's any worse than your post in the "what went wrong" thread). He didn't say who it was, or what it was. We're just a rather smart bunch who can put together things.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Courtside will not take my comments...they say they have no imformation at this time on this situation and are searching for info. themselves. 

So ****ing lame!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

worst. thread. ever.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Just wanna see this thread get longer...


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Courtside will not take my comments...they say they have no imformation at this time on this situation and are searching for info. themselves.
> 
> So ****ing lame!!


you called in? Im sure they don't want to be saying anything before they know anything. thats understandable. 

So far, and this ain't a shot at you, this is just conjecture among us fans.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> This thread is stupid.


And infantile in a 3rd-gradish way.

Ooooo...I've got a secret, but it's so bad I just can't tell you, no matter how much you beg or plead.

My lips are sealed, it's too big to talk about. Oh you just wouldn't believe it even if I told you, but I can't.

I'm sworn to secrecy by my little imaginary friend.

You'll see and then you'll know how neat I am because I knew it first because I've got connections.

Spill it or STFU!


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Courtside will not take my comments...they say they have no imformation at this time on this situation and are searching for info. themselves.
> 
> So ****ing lame!!


Exactly what I think of your thread.

You have no information at this time on this situation and are searching for info yourself.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> you called in? Im sure they don't want to be saying anything before they know anything. thats understandable.
> 
> So far, and this ain't a shot at you, *this is just conjecture among us fans*.


Um confirmed by J. Quick remember, here is a exact copy of his email to me. Try the phone # if you don't believe me. 



> I didn't write anything because I didn't know about it ... however,
> after making some calls to the Blazers today, something definitely
> happened in which Telfair was found with a gun. The Blazers say they are
> awaiting details and want me to wait until tomorrow when they can give a
> full account.
> 
> What do you know?
> 
> Jason
> 
> 503-381-3490


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> Exactly what I think of your thread.
> 
> You have no information at this time on this situation and are searching for info yourself.


You are bitter because I put you in your place after that extremely rude post you made about Crandc..take your bitterness elsewhere.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

_I didn't write anything because I didn't know about it ... however,
after making some calls to the Blazers today, something definitely
happened in which Telfair was found with a gun._

Okay, mystery solved.

It's clear you've confused Telfair with Dick Cheney.

An honest and understandable mistake.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Um confirmed by J. Quick remember, here is a exact copy of his email to me. Try the phone # if you don't believe me.


I was saying that as a reason why the guys on courtside might not want to talk about it.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> _I didn't write anything because I didn't know about it ... however,
> after making some calls to the Blazers today, something definitely
> happened in which Telfair was found with a gun._
> 
> Okay, mystery solved.
> 
> It's clear you've confused Telfair with Dick Cheney.
> 
> An honest and understandable mistake.


Yes and I answered all you people damn questions...well Jason Quick did for me. :biggrin:

So now you *know...*


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> I question if that was the real howie. he was too lucid (cept for the trading telfair).



Yeah, I was kinda long winded, you know.....trying to win the sweatshirt, jacket, hat. Personally with Telfair being caught with a gun he belongs in New York not Rosey Portland Oregon. :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> You are bitter because I put you in your place after that extremely rude post you made about Crandc..take your bitterness elsewhere.


Oh, I missed that one.

I'd better go see who you mistakenly put in my place because I haven't gone there yet tonight due to black ice on the road.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



HOWIE said:


> Yeah, I was kinda long winded, you know.....trying to win the sweatshirt, jacket, hat. Personally with Telfair being caught with a gun he belongs in New York not Rosey Portland Oregon. :biggrin:


surely stopped portland fans from liking scottie pippen, didn't it? (Oh I know..."telfair ain't no pippen")


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> Oh, I missed that one.
> 
> I'd better go see who you mistakenly put in my place because I haven't gone there yet tonight due to black ice on the road.


Sad u missed it..I wasn't the only one who commented on your rudeness.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

14 freaking pages about a gun..... whooptee friggen doo...


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MAS RipCity said:


> 14 freaking pages about a gun..... whooptee friggen doo...


I am sure it was a big shiny gun! :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



HOWIE said:


> I am sure it was a big shiny gun! :biggrin:


Seems a big deal to me..why the hell you carrying a gun while traveling on a roadtrip which involves air travel? Private plane or public firearms are not legal on airplanes.


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Seems a big deal to me..why the hell you carrying a gun while traveling on a roadtrip which involves air travel? Private plane or public firearms are not legal on airplanes.


Was it wrapped in aluminum foil?


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MAS RipCity said:


> 14 freaking pages about a gun..... whooptee friggen doo...


fyi guns kill people. that's kinda serious to me. which is not to say telfair killed anyone or anything so chill all but it's not like he was carrying a freaking kitten. it was a gun. guns are serious crap. now weed in tinfoil...that's not a big deal, weed doesn't kill. well i guess it does if you buy all those psa commercials about it but that's a different discussion.


----------



## Target

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Seems a big deal to me..why the hell you carrying a gun while traveling on a roadtrip which involves air travel? Private plane or public firearms are not legal on airplanes.


You still have to go through customs going into Canada and back. It was an issue for years for my Grandfather who was an avid hunter and lived in AK.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Target said:


> You still have to go through customs going into Canada and back. It was an issue for years for my Grandfather who was an avid hunter and lived in AK.


not clear where or when he was caught...well at least not clear to me or anyone I have spoken to.


----------



## Target

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:



> fyi guns kill people. that's kinda serious to me.


People kill people genius.

As that feller on the ******* comedy tour says.. With that logic I could blame my pencil for misspelling words!!!


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Target said:


> People kill people genius.
> 
> As that feller on the ******* comedy tour says.. With that logic I could blame my pencil for misspelling words!!!


I think a more apropriate line would be something like...the only point of carrying a handgun is to potentially kill people.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Seems a big deal to me..why the hell you carrying a gun while traveling on a roadtrip which involves air travel? Private plane or public firearms are not legal on airplanes.





> Prohibited items are weapons, explosives, incendiaries, and include items that are seemingly harmless but may be used as weapons – the so-called “dual use” items. You may not bring these items to or through security checkpoints without authorization.
> 
> If you bring a prohibited item to the checkpoint, you may be criminally and/or civilly prosecuted or, at the least, asked to rid yourself of the item. A transportation security officer (TSO – formerly a screener) and/or law enforcement officer will make this determination, depending on what the item is and the circumstances. Bringing a prohibited item to a security checkpoint – even accidentally – is illegal.
> 
> Your prohibited item may be detained for use in an investigation and, if necessary, as evidence in your criminal and/or civil prosecution. If permitted by the TSO or law enforcement officer, you may be allowed to: consult with the airlines for possible assistance in placing the prohibited item in checked baggage; withdraw with the item from the screening checkpoint at that time; make other arrangements for the item, such as taking it to your car or mailing it to yourself; or, voluntarily abandon the item. Items that are voluntarily abandoned or confiscated by a law enforcement officer cannot be recovered and will not be returned to you. Property claims for these items will also be denied by TSA.


So it could be that he "accidentially" brought the gun to through security, which is illegal. However, 
a firearm (gun) is allowed to be brought on a plane, but must be as "checked in" luggage. (at least, with the US)

tsa 

So it's not illegal to carry a gun on a plane, IF you check it. The questions is, (going with our assumptions) did he try to check it or not. 



> FIREARMS AND AMMUNITION
> May not be carried by a passenger on an aircraft. However, unloaded firearms may be transported in checked luggage if declared to the agent at check in and packed in a suitable container. Handguns must be in a locked container. Boxed small arms ammunition for personal use may be transported in checked luggage. Amounts may vary depending on the airline. Note: In the United States, federal law applies to aircraft and to the secure areas of the airport such as the gate areas. State or local laws concerning the carrying of concealed or unconcealed weapons do not apply. Attempting to enter these areas with weapons may lead to your arrest.


so technically, this could be as simple as him not realizing that he needed to have his "gun" checked in, or that he didn't check it in and had to dispose of it (well, the airport would for him). 

At worst, this is just a case of him trying to go on the plane with it on his person, and didn't tell anyone (which wouldnt' be good, but not the "trade the jerk!" material some of you might make it into).

Not smart, but it's just an assumption at this point.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Target said:


> People kill people genius.
> 
> As that feller on the ******* comedy tour says.. With that logic I could blame my pencil for misspelling words!!!


ok i'll clarify. so sorry. people can aim their guns at other people and then kill them. therefore guns are a bit serious, since you can't aim just anything at people and kill them, like pencils for example.


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Target said:


> People kill people genius.
> 
> As that feller on the ******* comedy tour says.. With that logic I could blame my pencil for misspelling words!!!


However, guns make it a lot easier for people to kill people.

Heh, for that matter, pencils make it a lot easier for people to misspell words.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> So it could be that he "accidentially" brought the gun to through security, which is illegal. However,
> a firearm (gun) is allowed to be brought on a plane, but must be as "checked in" luggage. (at least, with the US)
> 
> tsa
> 
> So it's not illegal to carry a gun on a plane, IF you check it. The questions is, (going with our assumptions) did he try to check it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> so technically, this could be as simple as him not realizing that he needed to have his "gun" checked in, or that he didn't check it in and had to dispose of it (well, the airport would for him).
> 
> At worst, this is just a case of him trying to go on the plane with it on his person, and didn't tell anyone (which wouldnt' be good, but not the "trade the jerk!" material some of you might make it into).
> 
> Not smart, but it's just an assumption at this point.


To be honest it just concerns me that he was carrying a gun at all...I mean the blazers have at least a couple security guys with them at all times when on the road. 

The legal repercussions aren't as important to me as the hit the "jailblazer" image will take. We'll have to endure more of that crap regardless of the legal outcome.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> ok i'll clarify. so sorry. people can aim their guns at other people and then kill them. therefore guns are a bit serious, since you can't aim just anything at people and kill them, like pencils for example.


who pulls the trigger..the gun or the person?


----------



## Tince

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Hell, we should be able to carry around bombs with us too. The bomb doesn't kill people, the person who sets them off is what kills people.


----------



## barfo

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Private plane or public firearms are not legal on airplanes.


I don't think that's true; firearms are not universally prohibited on private planes. Of course you can't park your private plane at the gate and bring your guns into the terminal, but if you park in the general aviation area you are usually ok. Depending, of course, upon specific airport rules, state laws, the type of firearm, etc. etc.

barfo


----------



## ABM

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



barfo said:


> I don't think that's true; firearms are not universally prohibited on private planes. Of course you can't park your private plane at the gate and bring your guns into the terminal, but if you park in the general aviation area you are usually ok. Depending, of course, upon specific airport rules, state laws, the type of firearm, etc. etc.
> 
> barfo


For example, Dog The Bounty Hunter harbors no weapons, however, his wife carries two torpedos.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Prunetang said:


> I am guessing that he had an unchecked gun hidden in something and was caught coming across the border. Either that or weed.... I really can't think of anything else that you could get caught with at a border crossing that would be a crime....unless it is some other drug. But I am guessing he had a gun.
> And I am going out on a limb here and saying that it was actually a gift that he received from a friend recently.
> 
> Prunetang


I guess I missed the part about it having anything to do with crossing the border.

 

PBF


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



barfo said:


> I don't think that's true; firearms are not universally prohibited on private planes. Of course you can't park your private plane at the gate and bring your guns into the terminal, but if you park in the general aviation area you are usually ok. Depending, of course, upon specific airport rules, state laws, the type of firearm, etc. etc.
> 
> barfo


Interesting..well can't even confirm he was caught on a plane with it...just that he was caught with it. Although the fact they were on a road trip suggests he might have traveled with it. 

We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hap said:


> who pulls the trigger..the gun or the person?


you have got to be kidding me. i'm not going to get into a debate on public policy and gun control with you. this thread is about something entirely different than that, i'm not taking the bait to be flamed by you. i was responding to the statement "whoop de freakin do over a gun". i think it's a bit more serious than that. end of story. go annoy someone else. ps i think tince makes a good point......


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> fyi guns kill people.


Poppycock!

There has never been a single recorded incident in the history of firearms where a gun killed anyone.

Never.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

If it's a gun issue I'm glad, because it is the one scenario that I care nothing about. I'm done with this thread. Good night. To me this is a non-issue. 

BTW, I like guns, but don't happen to own any.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> To be honest it just concerns me that he was carrying a gun at all...I mean the blazers have at least a couple security guys with them at all times when on the road.
> 
> The legal repercussions aren't as important to me as the hit the "jailblazer" image will take. We'll have to endure more of that crap regardless of the legal outcome.


it concerns me too, but I am equally concerned when people who hunt, carry guns. To each their own.

Plus, carrying a gun does not always mean 'thug'. Stupid, maybe.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

In the past, I've been quick to criticize the "Jailblazers" and while I don't like guns, I'm not really shouting from the rooftops for Nash to trade him. This isn't Earth-shattering news that will shake the Blazers front office to their very core.

I'm disappointed in Telfair's judgement, but he is still really young. Young people do stupid things sometimes. I'd be alright with a short suspension and a fine for now and just hope that he learns from his mistake.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

In America, a private plane has the same constitutional privacy protections as a private residence.

Which is a darn good thing as far as Alaskan hunting guides are concerned.

Canada, despite it's patently illogical English and French political influences, most likely is similar, again partly due to the huge hunting guide commerce it's citizens depend on for their livelyhood.

Subsistence hunting also has a large influence on the subject.

Most likely a problem at the airport.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> you have got to be kidding me. i'm not going to get into a debate on public policy and gun control with you. this thread is about something entirely different than that, i'm not taking the bait to be flamed by you. i was responding to the statement "whoop de freakin do over a gun". i think it's a bit more serious than that. end of story. go annoy someone else. ps i think tince makes a good point......


I'm not kidding. we're trying to blame something on an inanimate object, when it's the person who handles the gun/knife/baseball bat/car that does the damage. 

Alcohol causes more damage and death than guns do (mostly because alcohol causes people to become impaired, and do stupid things. Such as shoot people, drive cars that end up hitting other cars/people, get into fights, hit spouses, children, pets, etc). 

I'm no huge fan of guns, but to quote that one character on Sports night (who in real life is married to Felicity Huffman).."you gotta learn how to seperate the _stuff_ from the *stuff*.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I'm fairly anti-gun, but I don't think this is as big of a deal as it could have been. Who knows, I suppose we'll see what the details are tomorrow.

Didn't Mo Taylor or someone get caught with a gun not long ago?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm fairly anti-gun, but I don't think this is as big of a deal as it could have been. Who knows, I suppose we'll see what the details are tomorrow.
> 
> Didn't Mo Taylor or someone get caught with a gun not long ago?


Unfort. the having to wait to hear what happened probably ramped up everyones expectations that this would be huge bad news etc.

It may end up being minor but as the post title says Telfair is surely about to "be in some trouble."


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I just don't understand why Bassy, or any other NBA player for that matter, would feel the need to carry an unregistered gun around with them (which I'm assuming to be the case here, because it would not be an issue if the gun was registered) unless they were doing things / going places they know they shouldn't.

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

This thread is ****ing stupid.

And there are some of us who wonder out loud why Blazer transgressions get front page coverage when other teams can have players do anything short of murder and still get a small mention buried among other stories.

Yet these same people contributed to a 16 page thread with wild speculation about an incident we have absolutely zero facts about. Unbelievable.

sa1177 - man - I'm sure you thought you were doing a service. Informing other Blazer fans about something newsworthy before it hit the wire. There seems to be some sort of "board cred" you get if you break a story before it gets published, I guess. And I guess that's worth something in cyberspace. How many of us would have done the same thing? Probably quite a few. But I'm guessing if you could do it all over again you wouldn't.

Lesson learned. As far as I'm concerned, the best possible thing would be if this thread were closed and we could all just move on until something official comes out.

-Pop


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> I just don't understand why Bassy, or any other NBA player for that matter, would feel the need to carry an unregistered gun around with them (which I'm assuming to be the case here, because it would not be an issue if the gun was registered) unless they were doing things / going places they know they shouldn't.
> 
> PBF


No word on whether or not it was properly registered...I got the sense the issues was more that he was caught with it somewhere he shouldn't have been. So I assume a airport or airplane.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> I think a more apropriate line would be something like...the only point of carrying a handgun is to potentially kill people.


I think a more apropriate line would be something like... One point of carrying a handgun is to be reasonably equipped to defend your life or your loved one's lives against people who may try to kill you.

Another is to hunt game animals.

Another is to participate in competitive target shooting.

All it would have taken to stop the 9/11 massacre was 1 single passenger with a gun on each plane.

Simple as that.

Instead we lost thousands of Americans and are losing thousands more in Iraq.


----------



## The Sebastian Express

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Didn't Chris Wilcox get caught with an unregistered gun? Alan Henderson too? I hope none of you that may cruficy Telfair ever wanted to trader for Wilcox in the past six months.


Kids make mistakes. Although I am sure this will be front page news on BSPN.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> I think a more apropriate line would be something like... *One point of carrying a handgun is to be reasonably equipped to defend your life or your loved one's lives against people who may try to kill you.* Another is to hunt game animals.
> 
> Another is to participate in competitive target shooting.
> 
> All it would have taken to stop the 9/11 massacre was 1 single passenger with a gun on each plane.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> Instead we lost thousands of Americans and are losing thousands more in Iraq.


And how do you defend yourself or your family...you kill someone using that gun. Thus I think my line is still accurate.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



The Sebastian Express said:


> Didn't Chris Wilcox get caught with an unregistered gun? Alan Henderson too? I hope none of you that may cruficy Telfair ever wanted to trader for Wilcox in the past six months.
> 
> 
> Kids make mistakes. Although I am sure this will be front page news on BSPN.


thats assuming it was an unregistered gun, which we have even less "facts" to prove it was unregistered, than we do that he did anything ilelgal enough for us to really give a **** about.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



SodaPopinski said:


> This thread is ****ing stupid.
> As far as I'm concerned, the best possible thing would be if this thread were closed and we could all just move on until something official comes out.
> 
> -Pop


Leave it to Pop to shoot down the thread. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> I just don't understand why Bassy, or any other NBA player for that matter, would feel the need to carry an unregistered gun around with them (which I'm assuming to be the case here, because it would not be an issue if the gun was registered) unless they were doing things / going places they know they shouldn't.
> 
> PBF


You don't have to register a gun, at least not in Oregon. To carry a conceal weapon, meaning gun, you have to get a conceal weapons permit. You have to take a gun safety class and pay some cash and then wait a month or two for your prints to be check by the FBI. Of course the permit is only good in Oregon. If you plan on carrying a gun concealed in WA you have to get a permit there as well. Not all states are the same, but just owning a gun is fine and as long as it's not near the driver say like if it's in your trunk it's completely legal and no registration is required or even a conceal permit is needed.


----------



## 2k

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Guns are for women. A sword or battleaxe.. now thats a real mans weapon.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> And how do you defend yourself or your family...you kill someone using that gun. Thus I think my line is still accurate.


No, it is innacurate because you clearly said that was the ONLY use, while it is in fact the RAREST use of a gun.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> No, it is innacurate because you clearly said that was the ONLY use, while it is in fact the RAREST use of a gun.


Not many people buy handguns to go target shooting..rifles yes but not handguns. People buy handguns to shoot other people.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

i dont see anything wrong with it, bassy is a public idol and if he ever feels threatend i think he should have the option of protecting himself.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Not many people buy handguns to go target shooting..rifles yes but not handguns. People buy handguns to shoot other people.


I would bet, if you take out the guns bought by gang-members and criminals, the vast majority of guns are bought for hunting or self protection. now obviously you'll get the fringe nutsos, but they don't speak for the majority of law-abiding gun owners.

nor do media created image of gun owners (which are just the minority of people who have guns) who are just the ones who get guns to 'shoot other people'. 

I'm sure that IF telfair has a gun, it's not for the sole purpose of shooting another person, but for A: protection B: status and C: he plays russian roulette with Viktor and Sergei


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



2k said:


> Guns are for women. A sword or battleaxe.. now thats a real mans weapon.


Aye, fight and you may die, run, and you'll live... at least for a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM! 

Sorry, kinda lost myself there! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Not many people buy handguns to go target shooting..rifles yes but not handguns. People buy handguns to shoot other people.


You are laughably uninformed on this subject.

The exact opposite is true by a HUGE margin.

While both can be used for either, most rifles are purchased for hunting while most handguns are purchased for target shooting.


----------



## Target

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

SA1177 offered help when I posted about travelling to Portland at the end of this week. I trust his judgement and believe he has honorable intentions for that reason alone.

As far as hand guns go. They are by far the greatest deterrent to gun crimes ever invisioned. Armed crimes don't vanish when restrictions are placed on handguns. It just makes it easier for the criminals.


----------



## Hype #9

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> And how do you defend yourself or your family...you kill someone using that gun. Thus I think my line is still accurate.
> 
> Not many people buy handguns to go target shooting..rifles yes but not handguns. People buy handguns to shoot other people.


Those are very narrow minded comments. My dad has a gun, as well as one of my friends. Both use it for self defense. You don't own a gun yourself, so don't speak for other gun owners intentions.


----------



## NBAGOD

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I can't believe I just wasted 15 minutes reading this pathetic thread.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> You are laughably uninformed on this subject.
> 
> The exact opposite is true by a HUGE margin.
> 
> While both can be used for either, most rifles are purchased for hunting while most handguns are purchased for target shooting.



oooh I got the wording wrong...it's ridiculous to suggest that people buy guns just for target shooting.


----------



## Backboard Cam

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



> During the recent Blazers road trip, multiple winesses report seeing Telfair shoot bricks. His aim appeared to be bad.


 :banghead: :rocket:


----------



## Hype #9

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> oooh I got the wording wrong...it's ridiculous to suggest that people buy guns just for target shooting.


The same way it's ridiculous to suggest that people buy guns just to kill people?


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> oooh I got the wording wrong...it's ridiculous to suggest that people buy guns just for target shooting.


I agree, but I never said that.

Or maybe you're debating someone else now?

It is equally ridiculous to suggest they only buy handguns to shoot people, as you did.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Hype #9 said:


> The same way it's ridiculous to suggest that people buy guns just to kill people?


IMO that is the only reason to own a handgun...it's my oppinion so lets just let the arguement die at that.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



BlazerFanFoLife said:


> i dont see anything wrong with it, bassy is a public idol and if he ever feels threatend i think he should have the option of protecting himself.


agreed yes, but he doesn't need to protect himself while on the road. as someone else pointed out they have several security men that travel with them at all times.


----------



## Hype #9

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Oh okay I get the joke now... I knew Bassy was a "Shoot-First" point guard, but this thread is ridiculous.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

are you saying that everywhere a player goes they have security surrounding them? ive seen Ha like 5 times and his girlfriend doesnt seem like security, i saw martel after the draft at the Apple store and he had a few guys with him but they looked like family. If i were traveling around the country going to cities ive never been to id feel better knowing that me i could protect myself since alot of people know who i am and that i have money.


----------



## Reep

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Not many people buy handguns to go target shooting..rifles yes but not handguns. People buy handguns to shoot other people.


Spoken by someone who doesn't like hand guns. Do you think target shooting is more fun/challenging with a large rifle with a high powered scope on top or a hand gun. How many shooting ranges do you see that are set up for >100 yard shots? (not many). Most target ranges are filled with hand gun shooters, not rifles.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> IMO that is the only reason to own a handgun...


Then here's hoping YOU don't own one.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



BlazerFanFoLife said:


> *are you saying that everywhere a player goes they have security surrounding them? * ive seen Ha like 5 times and his girlfriend doesnt seem like security, i saw martel after the draft at the Apple store and he had a few guys with him but they looked like family. If i were traveling around the country going to cities ive never been to id feel better knowing that me i could protect myself since alot of people know who i am and that i have money.


on a roadtrip yes they have security with them at all times pretty much.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> on a roadtrip yes they have security with them at all times pretty much.


Then they are the only team that does.

I've never seen them in other towns but I've seen several visiting players in out and about PDX and no security with them even once.

I've never been one to trust my life to a hired hand anyway. I trust myself far better to protect myself and loved ones.

Ever see DeNiro in "The Fan"?


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Well, maybe we should be ashamed of this thread...just a little....but at least it isn't as insane as the similar threads on the O-live Forum. Those guys are putting out all kinds of crazy made up information about it...such as Telfair Shot Someone....or Zach gave Telfair the gun and it was used in a crime. 
Those people enjoy the fantasy.


Anyways, it looks like, if this a real thing, that my guess was pretty close.
Take that Bballchick....hehe

Prunetang


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

What is your point in bringing up Deniro's role in "The Fan"? That would actually seem to put a damper on your argument....since Deniro was completely insane and was acting like a sickly obsessed maniac. I am not sure I would be wanting to compare my argument to that...hehe...although, obviously Primo deserved what he got for taking Wesley's number.


Prunetang


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Prunetang said:


> What is your point in bringing up Deniro's role in "The Fan"? That would actually seem to put a damper on your argument....since Deniro was completely insane and was acting like a sickly obsessed maniac. I am not sure I would be wanting to compare my argument to that...hehe...although, obviously Primo deserved what he got for taking Wesley's number.
> 
> 
> Prunetang


I'm ambidextrous. :biggrin: 

Thought I'd argue the point made by BlazerFanFoLife about guns for self-defense, which is another valid reason for owning a gun.

Personally, I carry a steel barrel ballpoint pen for protection as it is legal to carry anywhere including on airplanes.

You should have seen the airport inspector's face in Phoenix when I pointed out I could sink it into his jugular with a quick stroke of my hand, in response to him confiscating my friend's inch long eyeglass screwdriver which he bought IN A MACHINE AT THE AIRPORT.

I thought he was going to draw down on me for a sec. :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> I'm ambidextrous. :biggrin:
> 
> Thought I'd argue the point made by BlazerFanFoLife about guns for self-defense, which is another valid reason for owning a gun.
> 
> Personally, I carry a steel barrel ballpoint pen for protection as it is legal to carry anywhere including on airplanes.
> 
> You should have seen the airport inspector's face in Phoenix when I pointed out I* could sink it into his jugular with a quick stroke of my hand*, in response to him confiscating my friend's inch long eyeglass screwdriver which he bought IN A MACHINE AT THE AIRPORT.
> 
> I thought he was going to draw down on me for a sec. :biggrin:


Good Casino reference...


----------



## cimalee

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

iam anti guns myself but this is no big deal , people with money are always being watched and you gotta protect yourself


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

I can't wait for the story to break to the news stations so they can go downtown and interview all the business types that probably haven't seen a game in 5 years asking about what they think of this situation....

Happens everytime a minor issue happens with the Blazers...


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



BlazerFanFoLife said:


> are you saying that everywhere a player goes they have security surrounding them? ive seen Ha like 5 times and his girlfriend doesnt seem like security, i saw martel after the draft at the Apple store and he had a few guys with him but they looked like family. If i were traveling around the country going to cities ive never been to id feel better knowing that me i could protect myself since alot of people know who i am and that i have money.


I saw Vitaly Potapenko at a Target 2 years ago and he had like 3 guys around him in bulletproof vests and carrying bazookas.

I think that he got some cat litter.

Ed O.


----------



## Goldmember

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

19 pages? I want the last ten minutes of my life back. sa1177, you deserve a beating. Preferably by the butt of a revolver.

Edit: Oh ****e, I just wasted my 1000th post on this piece of crap thread.


----------



## Gunner

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> fyi guns kill people.


Well :curse: ! There must be something wrong with mine then! 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

9 Myths Of Gun Control


----------



## barfo

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



zagsfan20 said:


> I can't wait for the story to break to the news stations so they can go downtown and interview all the business types that probably haven't seen a game in 5 years asking about what they think of this situation....


Let's not be stereotyping downtown business types, now. I'll have you know that downtown business types are the next Larry Bird.

barfo


----------



## endora60

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



MARIS61 said:


> _I didn't write anything because I didn't know about it ... however,
> after making some calls to the Blazers today, something definitely
> happened in which Telfair was found with a gun._
> 
> Okay, mystery solved.
> 
> It's clear you've confused Telfair with Dick Cheney.
> 
> An honest and understandable mistake.


They look so much alike.

Laurie


----------



## Zybot

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

:ttiwwp: 

or at least some evidence. My thought is big freakin' deal.


----------



## blue32

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

gotta get my morning jab in.... 

Guns kill people? That's f'n rediculous! I don't own a gun, or use them, but I know for damn sure that GUNS do not kill people; PEOPLE kill PEOPLE.

Shiv, we should have automobile control before gun control, that's for damn sure....


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Nukes don't kill people... people kill people.

I should be able to carry WMD for my own protection.

(Guns suck)


----------



## endora60

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



wastro said:


> In the past, I've been quick to criticize the "Jailblazers" and while I don't like guns, I'm not really shouting from the rooftops for Nash to trade him. This isn't Earth-shattering news that will shake the Blazers front office to their very core.
> 
> I'm disappointed in Telfair's judgement, but he is still really young. Young people do stupid things sometimes. I'd be alright with a short suspension and a fine for now and just hope that he learns from his mistake.


Agreed, but he could use a good spanking just for being this dim and sneaky. I'd imagine Nate is astoundingly disappointed in him.

Laurie


----------



## blue32

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Nukes don't kill people... people kill people.
> 
> I should be able to carry WMD for my own protection.
> 
> (Guns suck)



Wow, way to totally take it out of context- GG

But you're still right, people kill people, and the nukes dont explode without being commanded to via detonator, or human programming.

Again, out of context, I wont even comment on the last line....


----------



## crandc

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

You are ALL wrong!

It was NOT a gun. The REAL story is that Bassy while in Canada got married. You do realize they allow same sex marraige in Canada? 
The reason there is no police report is that it was not a crime. And the Blazers are waiting until the film gets back so they can show photos of the happy couple when the announcement is made.  

See? I managed to introduce another irrelevant subject, probably the only one that can out-do guns in sparking a flame war.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



crandc said:


> You are ALL wrong!
> 
> It was NOT a gun. The REAL story is that Bassy while in Canada got married. You do realize they allow same sex marraige in Canada?
> The reason there is no police report is that it was not a crime. And the Blazers are waiting until the film gets back so they can show photos of the happy couple when the announcement is made.
> 
> See? I managed to introduce another irrelevant subject, probably the only one that can out-do guns in sparking a flame war.



Just curious???? was it strictly a coincidink that you used the term same sex marriage and the word flame in the same post?


----------



## crandc

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



mediocre man said:


> Just curious???? was it strictly a coincidink that you used the term same sex marriage and the word flame in the same post?


Yes


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Wow, 20 pages of nothing to report.......this could take over the Bonzi Wells vs. Jerry Stackhouse debate as the longest thread ever to never get anywhere.

But hey, it is putting peoples post count through the roof!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

My guess is Telfair was packin a short-barrel, .32 caliber, chrome Smith & Wesson.

It's small, flashy, it's shot is not very accurate . . . but it has the potential to be deadly. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

he was caught stealing a slice of cake from the greenroom!


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

Has anyone heard the joke about the racist religious gay man that offered free abortions to terrorists?



Just tryin to see how long we can get this thread going... 500 posts?


----------



## Fork

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



crandc said:


> You are ALL wrong!
> 
> It was NOT a gun. The REAL story is that Bassy while in Canada got married. You do realize they allow same sex marraige in Canada?
> The reason there is no police report is that it was not a crime. And the Blazers are waiting until the film gets back so they can show photos of the happy couple when the announcement is made.
> 
> See? I managed to introduce another irrelevant subject, probably the only one that can out-do guns in sparking a flame war.


Let me guess...Sebastian and Talkhard tied the knot?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



HOWIE said:


> Wow, 20 pages of nothing to report.......this could take over the Bonzi Wells vs. Jerry Stackhouse debate as the longest thread ever to never get anywhere.
> 
> But hey, it is putting peoples post count through the roof!


Imagine what the count will be when Quick finally reports something...I am still confident this news will come out.


----------



## BlazerFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Imagine what the count will be when Quick finally reports something...I am still confident this news will come out.


I emailed Quick this morning and he said he couldn't tell if anything had happen but something would be released this afternoon that most likely would answer my quetions.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



blue32 said:


> Wow, way to totally take it out of context- GG


What did I take out of context. Weapons don't kill people, right?



> But you're still right, people kill people, and the nukes dont explode without being commanded to via detonator, or human programming.


Good, I'm glad we agree. So, if it's people that do the killing and not weapons, then maybe we should abolish people, and replace them with more weapons... then we'll finally have a crime free utopia.

Personally, I like existing - and I prefer not to kill people or get killed by people. Projectiles and explosives make it a little too easy to kill me and those closest to me for my comfort. I certainly wouln't mind it if they were harder to obtain. Do you like existing?


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Imagine what the count will be when Quick finally reports something...I am still confident this news will come out.


Ok, explain something to me. If I understand correctly, the Oregonian was suppose to be waiting to break something but the Blazers ask them to hold off until they broke it? Then when you email Jason he said he didn't know anything about it but when he checked into it with the Blazers something did happen? Why did he have to check if the Oregonian already knew about it?


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



mgb said:


> Ok, explain something to me. If I understand correctly, the Oregonian was suppose to be waiting to break something but the Blazers ask them to hold off until they broke it? Then when you email Jason he said he didn't know anything about it but when he checked into it with the Blazers something did happen? Why did he have to check if the Oregonian already knew about it?


That is too much logical thinking for this thread.


----------



## cpt.napalm

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



mgb said:


> Ok, explain something to me. If I understand correctly, the Oregonian was suppose to be waiting to break something but the Blazers ask them to hold off until they broke it? Then when you email Jason he said he didn't know anything about it but when he checked into it with the Blazers something did happen? Why did he have to check if the Oregonian already knew about it?


Maybe their source isn't quoteable and needs to remain private. The only means they would have for true confirmation would be by the Blazer's themselves unless it showed up on like a police blotter somewhere. .


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

sa1177: I, for one, appreciate you giving us the heads-up on this. If for no other reason than it has allowed us to go through the inevitable discussion before the news broke and figure out where we all stand in regards to this incident. More details, earlier, would have helped ease some of the frustration apparent in this thread, but I also understand why you had to hold back.

Kitty: You didn't need to be concerned. sa1177 didn't name names, and he specifically stated on a number of occasions that he had confirmed his info through multiple sources. I'm concerned that your concern caused you to identify yourself as a source. I wouldn't have known had you not spoken up in this thread.

It will be interesting to see what the media makes of all this.

PBF


----------



## J_Bird

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

So any real speculation on what's happening? In the few pages of this thread I have glanced at I have seen the words 'Telfair' and 'gun' come up quite a bit, but don't want to read through 20 pages of "oooh, a Blazer _might_ be in trouble."


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



J_Bird said:


> So any real speculation on what's happening? In the few pages of this thread I have glanced at I have seen the words 'Telfair' and 'gun' come up quite a bit, but don't want to read through 20 pages of "oooh, a Blazer _might_ be in trouble."



What I got out of it was Telfair did something illegal with a gun.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

if it was so big when why hasnt espn broke the story they love to bust the blazers


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



ProudBFan said:


> sa1177: Kitty: You didn't need to be concerned. sa1177 didn't name names, and he specifically stated on a number of occasions that he had confirmed his info through multiple sources. I'm concerned that your concern caused you to identify yourself as a source. I wouldn't have known had you not spoken up in this thread.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the media makes of all this.
> 
> PBF


I would like to thank sa1177 for starting this thread because otherwise I wouldn't have seen Kitty post and see the most posts and rep power of anyone I've seen so far by far! Does she, assuming Kitty is a her, own this list??


----------



## BBert

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Utherhimo said:


> if it was so big when why hasnt espn broke the story they love to bust the blazers


I hope you are right and it isn't something big (as usual). Isn't that what we all hope for?


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



mgb said:


> Ok, explain something to me. If I understand correctly, the Oregonian was suppose to be waiting to break something but the Blazers ask them to hold off until they broke it? Then when you email Jason he said he didn't know anything about it but when he checked into it with the Blazers something did happen? Why did he have to check if the Oregonian already knew about it?


Anyone who would like to see the Quick email or the other email I received from the O' can post their email addy here and I would be happy to forward them when I get a chance.


----------



## CanJohno

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



blue32 said:


> gotta get my morning jab in....
> 
> Guns kill people? That's f'n rediculous! I don't own a gun, or use them, *but I know for damn sure that GUNS do not kill people; PEOPLE kill PEOPLE*.
> 
> Shiv, we should have automobile control before gun control, that's for damn sure....












"Guns don't kill people... I DO!!!"


----------



## endora60

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



crandc said:


> The REAL story is that Bassy while in Canada got married. You do realize they allow same sex marraige in Canada?
> The reason there is no police report is that it was not a crime. And the Blazers are waiting until the film gets back so they can show photos of the happy couple when the announcement is made.
> 
> See? I managed to introduce another irrelevant subject, probably the only one that can out-do guns in sparking a flame war.


:::shrug::::I hope he and his husband will be very happy. Considerate of him to do it just in time for the All-Star break so he doesn't need time off the honeymoon. :clap: 

Feh. Silly stuff.

Laurie


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



endora60 said:


> :::shrug::::I hope he and his husband will be very happy. Considerate of him to do it just in time for the All-Star break so he doesn't need time off the honeymoon. :clap:
> 
> Feh. Silly stuff.
> 
> Laurie


I'm sure Telfair and Roger Randolph will be very happy together. Apparently they have a lot of common interests.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm sure Telfair and Roger Randolph will be very happy together. Apparently they have a lot of common interests.


And they share some common traits too. People jumped to conclusions with Roger's brother Randolph and what he did or didn't do because they just needed any straw to grasp at to justify/vindicate the fact they don't like Zach...and a lot of people jumped to conlusions over what Telfair did or didn't do because they just needed any straw to grasp to at justify/vindicate the fact they dont like Sebastian.


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

didn't sa say that this story would break this afternoon?............it's 11:26 and counting.......when will it break? sa? any input? well i say we place bets, my bet is never. :whoknows:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> didn't sa say that this story would break this afternoon?............it's 11:26 and counting.......when will it break? sa? any input? well i say we place bets, my bet is never. :whoknows:


I'm guessing you are all for having a casino in Ptd. :biggrin:


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm guessing you are all for having a casino in Ptd. :biggrin:


yeah well there's not much else to do here. unless you really love (ick) the outdoors and (double ick) rain. i moved here from dc where there's a lot more clubs and bars and shopping and uh stuff to do. i'd definately welcome a casino down the street from me for some much needed entertainment!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> yeah well there's not much else to do here. unless you really love (ick) the outdoors and (double ick) rain. i moved here from dc where there's a lot more clubs and bars and shopping and uh stuff to do. i'd definately welcome a casino down the street from me for some much needed entertainment!


There is some nightlife, but defenitely not Portland's highlight. With regard to shopping, no sales tax . . . shop away. But mainly I would push the outdoors. Try a state park or two, I'm not talking camping or long hikes, but the beauty of the northwest is unique and might draw a wow out of you. If it doesn't work you can always go home and play poker on line. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Anyone who would like to see the Quick email or the other email I received from the O' can post their email addy here and I would be happy to forward them when I get a chance.


I'm not questioning what you said Jason said, but didn't your original post say something to the effect that your sources said something happen, you couldn't say what, but the Oregonian was ask not to report about it until the Blazers posted about it on there own and they were just waiting to get the facts about it? I'm not trying to misquote you, this is from memory and it might not have been your first post but at sometime I believe this is what you said. Believe me I don't want to go back and read this whole thread again. I was just questioning why Jason had to check with the Blazers because he hadn't heard anything about it if the Blazers had ask the Oregonian not to report about it yet? I'm not attacking you or anything like that, I'm just trying to understand what is going on.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



bballchik said:


> didn't sa say that this story would break this afternoon?............it's 11:26 and counting.......when will it break? sa? any input? well i say we place bets, my bet is never. :whoknows:


My contacts are refusing comment as is John Nash. I emailed him asking if a press conference or announcement could be expected. He said he could not comment on the issue at this time and that it was being handled by the communications department. 

I assume there is some kind of investigation that is ongoing preventing a announcement, If I come to the conclusion this is no longer the case I will of course admit I made a mistake. I am still sure this will not be the case.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



theWanker said:


> oooh. I like that one, especially if it happened in Toronto. that's international drug smuggling, a first for a Blazer, I believe.


looks as if they're trying new things...:bsmile:


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



crandc said:


> You are ALL wrong!
> 
> It was NOT a gun. The REAL story is that Bassy while in Canada got married. You do realize they allow same sex marraige in Canada?
> The reason there is no police report is that it was not a crime. And the Blazers are waiting until the film gets back so they can show photos of the happy couple when the announcement is made.
> 
> See? I managed to introduce another irrelevant subject, probably the only one that can out-do guns in sparking a flame war.


:rotf:


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> Imagine what the count will be when Quick finally reports something...I am still confident this news will come out.


just a _teeny_ hint?


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



sa1177 said:


> My contacts are refusing comment as is John Nash. I emailed him asking if a press conference or announcement could be expected. He said he could not comment on the issue at this time and that it was being handled by the communications department.
> 
> I assume there is some kind of investigation that is ongoing preventing a announcement, If I come to the conclusion this is no longer the case I will of course admit I made a mistake. I am still sure this will not be the case.


oh no i believe you that it happened, why would you make something like that up? i'm just messin w/ya bc i'm not sure that it'll ever come out since they don't want the jailblazers um i mean trailblazers image tarnished again- especially not by a favorite player like sebastian. now if it was zach or darius it might be out already and used to get a trade or something but bassy's not goin anywhere a far as nash is concerned.


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



> I'm sure Telfair and Roger Randolph will be very happy together.


Was it a prison wedding? Does Telfair get spousal visits?


----------



## mgb

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> There is some nightlife, but defenitely not Portland's highlight. With regard to shopping, no sales tax . . . shop away. But mainly I would push the outdoors. Try a state park or two, I'm not talking camping or long hikes, but the beauty of the northwest is unique and might draw a wow out of you. If it doesn't work you can always go home and play poker on line. :biggrin:


Yea, start by taking Stark east until you have to turn right or left and go right. Stop first at the Women's forum, Crown Point, all the falls, and don't miss the gorge within the gorge. 

Next head to Mt Hood and check out Trillum lake.

You have to go to Ecola park on the coast too. I found a place north of there that you can even drive quite a ways on the beach. 

Then go to Maupin, OR, and check out the Deschutes river. If you really want to have fun take a rafting trip on it. Maupin has 300 days of sunshine a year so it may be more appealing to those weirdO sun lovers!


----------



## bballchik

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

i'm relatively new to this board, i've been around for about 5 months or so but this has got to be the longest thread i've ever seen. 

question for those that have been around longer, what is the longest thread ever? is this approaching it? 

this is getting quite ridiculous although extremely amusing. i especially like the angry outburst of people proclaiming they want the last 15 minutes of their life back they wasted reading the thread.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Talkhard said:


> Was it a prison wedding? Does Telfair get spousal visits?


I dont know if what Telfair did would get him in jail, but I bet that Dick Cheney actually knows what it's like to shoot someone. :angel:


----------



## Floods

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

i'll give this thread 2 more days before it just turns into an OT discussion thread about useless ****. :angel:


----------



## blue32

*RE: Telfair*

blah...

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Telfair*



Looks like sa1177 was right.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Telfair*

all that hype for a lousy weapon? GOD DAMN!!!!!! :rocket:


----------



## Dan

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

hm..turns out to not be worth the hassle.


----------



## sa1177

Think this vindicates me...all the haters run off and be quiet now please..



> Trail Blazers guard Sebastian Telfair has been fined by the team, and could face further disciplinary action from the NBA, after a loaded handgun was found on the team’s private jet Saturday at Boston’s Logan Airport.
> 
> Telfair, 20, had hidden the Smith & Wesson handgun in a pillow case, but it was discovered during a sweep by Transportation Security Administration personnel as the team prepared to fly from Boston to Toronto, according to TSA spokesperson Jennifer Peppin.
> 
> “He said it was an accident,’’ Peppin said.
> 
> The Blazers said the gun is registered in Oregon to Samantha Rodriguez, Telfair’s girlfriend of five years. Telfair, who declined to comment Wednesday morning at the team’s shootaround in Oklahoma City, told team officials that he inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s Louis Vuitton handbag, which contained the gun, when the team left Portland on Feb. 7 for its five-game trip.
> 
> Peppin said the matter was immediately turned over to the Massachusetts Port Authority, who determined on Tuesday that no charges would be filed.
> 
> However, the Blazers fined Telfair an undisclosed amount for violating league and team policy, which bans firearms on team transportation. The NBA on Wednesday said it is still reviewing the case.
> 
> “While we had to allow the legal process to run its course, and we’re grateful it appears that the authorities have determined Sebastian initially made an innocent mistake, he clearly compounded the situation by making the wrong choice by not notifying the team’s traveling security agent about his situation immediately” Blazers president Steve Patterson said Wednesday. “He has apologized profusely, but he knows he must be held accountable for his actions. He will pay the price for his error in judgment for violating both team and league policy. The organization has also learned a lesson from this issue and is taking steps to tighten security for all carry-on items on our team plane.”
> 
> Blazers coach Nate McMillan did not punish Telfair after the incident, playing him 22 minutes in Toronto on Sunday and 23 minutes Monday in Charlotte.
> 
> “We are just seeing what the league is going to do now,’’ McMillan said Wednesday.
> 
> The team plays tonight in Oklahoma City, its last game before the All-Star Break. The Blazers season will resume Feb. 21 in Los Angeles against the Lakers.


http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...live_blazersbeat/archives/2006_02.html#113236


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Telfair*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Looks like sa1177 was right.


Yeah, but it also looks like it's not going to be a big deal (potential danger to team-mates aside). Could very well have been an honest mistake. Strange about it being wrapped up in a pillow-case, though.

PBF


----------



## Floods

this is bull**** from all the fuss i was expecting someone to be found with atomic bombs in their attic or something. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Floods

*Re: Telfair*



ProudBFan said:


> Yeah, but it also looks like it's not going to be a big deal (potential danger to team-mates aside). Could very well have been an honest mistake. Strange about it being wrapped up in a pillow-case, though.
> 
> PBF


well leaving it out in the open with a sign that says "Sebastian Telfair's Gun" would have been pushing it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

This thread gets better with each piece of info. The gun was registered to Telfair's woman. Chicks and guns . . . god that's hot!


----------



## SodaPopinski

This is a non-story, as far as I'm concerned. If the authorities didn't see fit to charge him with any wrongdoing, why should we care?

Much ado about nothing.

Innocent mistake.

Nothing to see here.

Move right along.

-Pop


----------



## mgb

Stupid that he didn't just report it.

sa, I hope you don't include me with the haters, as I said I wasn't attacking you.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Telfair*



ProudBFan said:


> Yeah, but it also looks like it's not going to be a big deal (potential danger to team-mates aside). Could very well have been an honest mistake. Strange about it being wrapped up in a pillow-case, though.
> 
> PBF


That's because he hid it after he learn he had it.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Post of the day, from maxiep in the O-Live forums*

"So, the haters were right. Bassy is a shoot-first point guard."

:laugh:

-Pop


----------



## sa1177

SodaPopinski said:


> This is a non-story, as far as I'm concerned. If the authorities didn't see fit to charge him with any wrongdoing, why should we care?
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> Innocent mistake.
> 
> Nothing to see here.
> 
> Move right along.
> 
> -Pop


Agreed we got lucky it was on a private plane...so the legal ramifications won't be to bad. The image ones could be though.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

SodaPopinski said:


> This is a non-story, as far as I'm concerned. If the authorities didn't see fit to charge him with any wrongdoing, why should we care?
> 
> Much ado about nothing.
> 
> Innocent mistake.
> 
> Nothing to see here.
> 
> Move right along.
> 
> -Pop


What, did you see this part:

"Wednesday morning at the team’s shootaround in Oklahoma City, told team officials that he inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s Louis Vuitton handbag."

I'm more troubled about that than the gun part. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb

*Re: Telfair*



ProudBFan said:


> Yeah, but it also looks like it's not going to be a big deal (potential danger to team-mates aside). Could very well have been an honest mistake. Strange about it being wrapped up in a pillow-case, though.
> 
> PBF


Also, I'm sure the national media will run with this and we'll hear a lot about 'jail blazers'.


----------



## bballchik

am i the only one that thinks it's kinda weird that his girlfriend has a smith and wesson handgun? in her louis vuitton handbag no less? not sure i buy the story but i guess it's a good one.


----------



## mgb

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> This thread gets better with each piece of info. The gun was registered to Telfair's woman. Chicks and guns . . . god that's hot!


It couldn't have been registered, Oregon doesn't have registering of guns.

I'm adding this now, they must mean she has a conceal weapons permit for it.


----------



## Schilly

bballchik said:


> am i the only one that thinks it's kinda weird that his girlfriend has a smith and wesson handgun? in her louis vuitton handbag no less? not sure i buy the story but i guess it's a good one.


I don't think it's all that odd. Lot's of Women carry handguns for protection.


----------



## bballchik

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What, did you see this part:
> 
> "Wednesday morning at the team’s shootaround in Oklahoma City, told team officials that he inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s Louis Vuitton handbag."
> 
> I'm more troubled about that than the gun part. :biggrin:


lmao :rofl:


----------



## SodaPopinski

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What, did you see this part:
> 
> "Wednesday morning at the team’s shootaround in Oklahoma City, told team officials that he inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s Louis Vuitton handbag."
> 
> I'm more troubled about that than the gun part. :biggrin:


LMAO.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time

bballchik said:


> am i the only one that thinks it's kinda weird that his girlfriend has a smith and wesson handgun? in her louis vuitton handbag no less? not sure i buy the story but i guess it's a good one.


Yes! If a chick is going to carry a Smith and Wesson, at least be fashion conscoius enough to carry it in a Burberry bag. Louis Vutton is so eighties . . .


----------



## crandc

Oregon may not require gun registry but it could have been registered in another state.
Seems odd he would grab her handbag by mistake but when packing in a hurry odder things have happened. I agree that the worst here is that he did not notify team officials that there was a little problem...
Is his role model Cheney?


----------



## Schilly

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What, did you see this part:
> 
> "Wednesday morning at the team’s shootaround in Oklahoma City, told team officials that he inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s Louis Vuitton handbag."
> 
> I'm more troubled about that than the gun part. :biggrin:


Crandc did pooint out they were going to be in Canada.


----------



## Target

Many women drive too. 

So now it's Sebastian 'gunner' Telfair?


----------



## Dan

let's see...girlfriend of a rich well known celebrity needs protection (can't say I blame her)..

I think the biggest "red flag" is the fact that he was able to get it on the plane in the first place. 

But since apparently thats not an issue, the stupidest thing he did was violate a league rule, right? So if he's "paid" his debt to the league, this seems to be a dead issue now. Good, now we can go back to *****ing about made up trades that Nash didn't do.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

bballchik said:


> am i the only one that thinks it's kinda weird that his girlfriend has a smith and wesson handgun? in her louis vuitton handbag no less? not sure i buy the story but i guess it's a good one.



Oh and I really don't buy the whole story . . . but who cares. If I was a teammate, I would be a little concerned about an accidental firing. But guns and NBA players, I'm not suprised.


----------



## bballchik

Schilly said:


> I don't think it's all that odd. Lot's of Women carry handguns for protection.


oky doky. having a gun around my baby would make me nervous. i just got a really big but really nice dog. but i guess guns work too. :whoknows:


----------



## ProudBFan

Hap said:


> let's see...girlfriend of a rich well known celebrity needs protection (can't say I blame her)..
> 
> I think the biggest "red flag" is the fact that he was able to get it on the plane in the first place.
> 
> But since apparently thats not an issue, the stupidest thing he did was violate a league rule, right? So if he's "paid" his debt to the league, this seems to be a dead issue now. Good, now we can go back to *****ing about made up trades that Nash didn't do.


A-men, brutha!

Lock this puppy DOWN!



PBF


----------



## mgb

crandc said:


> Oregon may not require gun registry but it could have been registered in another state.
> Seems odd he would grab her handbag by mistake but when packing in a hurry odder things have happened. I agree that the worst here is that he did not notify team officials that there was a little problem...
> Is his role model Cheney?


In the article it does say the Blazers said she has it registered in Oregon. When I got my conceal weapons permit Oregon didn't have a registering system, maybe that has change but I haven't heard anything about it. I have two handguns and neither are registered nor do they need to be.


----------



## Dan

I'm not sure if we should close this down, but maybe if the other mods/cm think we should start up a new thread, we could.


----------



## mfdoom

*Telfair caught with gun*

on the team plane in boston, just broke on oregonlive.com

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...live_blazersbeat/archives/2006_02.html#113236


----------



## bballchik

i just feel bad for that kid that got caught w/the undisclosed drugs in his system and got suspended for two freakin years just cuz he likes to partaaay and bassy is running around with a gun and nothing happens but a fine.


----------



## Fork

I'm concerned that Telfair grabbed a Louis Vuitton handbag, thinking it was his own.

Surely, this is all part of the gay agenda.


----------



## Fork

Hap said:


> I'm not sure if we should close this down, but maybe if the other mods/cm think we should start up a new thread, we could.


Why?


----------



## Gunner

bballchik said:


> i just feel bad for that kid that got caught w/the undisclosed drugs in his system and got suspended for two freakin years just cuz he likes to partaaay and bassy is running around with a gun and nothing happens but a fine.


Drugs are illegal,guns aren't.


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Telfair caught with gun*

Also just broke:










-Pop


----------



## Fork

*Re: Telfair caught with gun*



SodaPopinski said:


> Also just broke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Pop


Hmm...but did you hear about this one?


----------



## mfdoom

*Re: Telfair caught with gun*

no way!!! we landed on the moon!!!! - lloyd christmas

edit: well, i guess i should read all the posts before posting, thanks and it was the germans that bombed pearl harbor


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: Telfair caught with gun*

maybe he needed it for the team shootaround


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Telfair caught with gun*

Nope, hadn't heard about a loaded gun being found in Bassy's bag on the team plane.

How do you guys all feel about this breaking news? 

PBF


----------



## bballchik

Gunner said:


> Drugs are illegal,guns aren't.


he did violate a team and league rule however. it's illegal as far as the nba is concerned, just the same as drugs. i'm just concerned about such a huuuge discrepancy. i think two years suspension was a little harsh and not even two minutes suspension is a little lenient.


----------



## tlong

I think this shows that Telfair is an idiot.


----------



## Foulzilla

bballchik said:


> he did violate a team and league rule however. it's illegal as far as the nba is concerned, just the same as drugs. i'm just concerned about such a huuuge discrepancy. i think two years suspension was a little harsh and not even two minutes suspension is a little lenient.


The blurb mentions they are waiting to see what the response is from the league. I also agree that 2 years seems a little harsh, but they are very different offenses.


----------



## Fork

bballchik said:


> he did violate a team and league rule however. it's illegal as far as the nba is concerned, just the same as drugs. i'm just concerned about such a huuuge discrepancy. i think two years suspension was a little harsh and not even two minutes suspension is a little lenient.


You've got a pretty poor concept of the definition of 'illegal.'

Breaking a league rule is NOT illegal. Wearing your shorts too long is against league policy. Wearing your shorts too long on the street will not get you arrested.


----------



## BBert

*Re: Telfair caught with gun*

See? Just an honest mistake. No laws were broken. 

All those Louis Vuitton handbags look the same to me. I'm sure his 'man-purse' is part of the matching he-she set.

It sounds like he will be punished for the way he mishandled the situation once he noticed the mistake, and for violating league and team rules.


----------



## Gunner

bballchik said:


> he did violate a team and league rule however. it's illegal as far as the nba is concerned, just the same as drugs. i'm just concerned about such a huuuge discrepancy. i think two years suspension was a little harsh and not even two minutes suspension is a little lenient.


I don't have the league policy on firearms handy but if it states that a violation warrants a no questions asked suspension as the drug policy does,then Telfair should be suspended. Now I wonder if Anderson _accidently_ did the drugs in question or...
Chicks and guns ARE hot! Chicks and drugs are NOT!


----------



## meru

*Re: Telfair caught with gun*

Fortunately he didn't do anything stupid with it, like shooting a 78-year-old man in the face.


----------



## bballchik

Fork said:


> You've got a pretty poor concept of the definition of 'illegal.'
> 
> Breaking a league rule is NOT illegal. Wearing your shorts too long is against league policy. Wearing your shorts too long on the street will not get you arrested.



no not really, here's a definition for you. 

il·le·gal ( P ) Pronunciation Key (-lgl)
adj. 
1.Prohibited by law. 
2.Prohibited by official rules: an illegal pass in football. 
3.Unacceptable to or not performable by a computer: an illegal operation

According to league and team official rules (see def #2) it is prohibited to carry a handgun. Hence it is illegal. 

Also i'm pretty sure bringing a loaded handgun onto a plane is illegal in any and all senses of the word.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Maybe this is all a promotional gig for his movie. You know what they say in Hollywood: any press is good press.

Telfair is not on the sophmore all star team, his play isn't making any headlines, this will defeintely get his name in the paper. Right about the time his movie comes out? Coincidence . . . I think not. :biggrin:


----------



## BBert

bballchik said:


> am i the only one that thinks it's kinda weird that his girlfriend has a smith and wesson handgun? in her louis vuitton handbag no less? not sure i buy the story but i guess it's a good one.


Where is she supposed to carry it? In her garter? Now that's hot! :biggrin:


----------



## blue32

*Re: Telfair caught with gun*

HAH!!!!
oh man.... that makes me wanna post this picture!


----------



## SodaPopinski

From everything I've read, Sebastian's fate rests in the hands of the league now. He can be fined up to $50,000, and there's no limit on how many games he can be suspended for.

-Pop


----------



## Talkhard

*Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*

Thank you, Sebastian Telfair! We had a slight image problem on the Blazers before you arrived, but your youthful integrity, wide-eyed innocence, and clean-cut image is just what we .... 

Oh, screw it. 

God I am sick of this endless merry-go-round of ridiculous behavior by the Trail Blazers. Is it even possible for us to draft a player with an ounce of intelligence and common sense? I sincerely wonder. 

Why don't we just go ahead and officially change our name to Jail Blazers? And while we're at it, let's change our logo to a smoking Smith&Wesson .45. And let's put a pair of handcuffs on the front of our uniforms. Yeah, that's the ticket!!

Hey, we may not be winning games, but we got our national rep back, dammit!! We should all be truly proud.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*

Overreaction?.

He wasn't even arrested and sounds like a simple mistake, he's not the first player to have done it....I don't think its going to be that big of a deal if anything at all....


----------



## blue32

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*

We've got worse problems....











beware, cheney will shoot you! do NOT hunt with him


----------



## bballchik

Blazer Bert said:


> Where is she supposed to carry it? In her garter? Now that's hot! :biggrin:


haha yes I'm sure that would be very hot and all but I meant why carry it around with you? I can understand having a gun in the home to protect yourself against intruders but where does this girl go that she needs a gun? i mean come on this is portland not compton. you don't hear much about people getting mugged and killed on their way to mcdonalds or the mall and the like, that's what i meant by why is it in her purse?


----------



## Fork

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Talkhard said:


> Thank you, Sebastian Telfair! We had a slight image problem on the Blazers before you arrived, but your youthful integrity, wide-eyed innocence, and clean-cut image is just what we ....
> 
> Oh, screw it.
> 
> God I am sick of this endless merry-go-round of ridiculous behavior by the Trail Blazers. Is it even possible for us to draft a player with an ounce of intelligence and common sense? I sincerely wonder.
> 
> Why don't we just go ahead and officially change our name to Jail Blazers? And while we're at it, let's change our logo to a smoking Smith&Wesson .45. And let's put a pair of handcuffs on the front of our uniforms. Yeah, that's the ticket!!
> 
> Hey, we may not be winning games, but we got our national rep back, dammit!! We should all be truly proud.


I knew I could count on you for a massive overreaction.


----------



## Gunner

bballchik said:


> haha yes I'm sure that would be very hot and all but I meant why carry it around with you? I can understand having a gun in the home to protect yourself against intruders but where does this girl go that she needs a gun? i mean come on this is portland not compton. you don't hear much about people getting mugged and killed on their way to mcdonalds or the mall and the like, that's what i meant by why is it in her purse?


Do you read the newspaper? Ever? Yeah you'r OK,the police will protect you! :no: Absolutely mindboggling!


----------



## mook

Man, 26 pages of posts for Telfair sneaking a loaded hand gun onto the team plane? What's the big deal? It's not like he commandeered the plane and crashed it into a building. 

Seems to me a slap on the wrist sort of offense.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*

Rip City, Gat City....
Portland ORE-GUN, U-S-A!

Rip City, Gat City

We're the gangstaz and we love to spray!!!!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

bballchik said:


> haha yes I'm sure that would be very hot and all but I meant why carry it around with you? I can understand having a gun in the home to protect yourself against intruders but where does this girl go that she needs a gun? i mean come on this is portland not compton. you don't hear much about people getting mugged and killed on their way to mcdonalds or the mall and the like, that's what i meant by why is it in her purse?


Do you really think it was her gun?


----------



## blue32

Hey, maybe she CAN legally carry a gun in her purse.....

If so, then who cares?

If I was more into guns, i'd be damned sure to get me a concealed weapons permit and carry that ******* around w/me. 

In fact i just might.

All in all, Telfair made a mistake, but it's nothing bad. HOWEVER im sure the media will eat it up...
bleh.


----------



## BBert

I undertand bballchick. Just having some fun. While a loaded gun on an airplane is a serious matter, considering what could happen if it were to accidentally discharge (on the lower end of the seriousness continuum), this thread shouldn't be. I think. OTOH, lots of ladies carry a gun in their purse. I guess your point is, maybe they shouldn't.


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



> He wasn't even arrested and sounds like a simple mistake


Sure it was. And his excuse is the same one that every player uses when he gets caught: The gun belongs to someone else. Or the pot belongs to someone else. It's not my car, officer! Someone put that weed in my coat pocket, officer! Honest, it's not me. It's not me!!!

Seriously, though, I can empathize with Telfair. Just last week I accidently put my grandmother's Luger pistol in my pocket before heading off to work. It was just a simple mistake.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

OK - not such a big stinking deal. Blazer off-court news...yes....but big news....no.

Telfair takes his gun (registered or owned by girlfriend) with him on trip. Bad decision. At least he or someone with him didn't shoot it or hit anyone with it.

NBA news will cover it and we'll get some more deserved jail-Blazer bashing in the media.

It will go away with a few wins under our belt. It will remain news as long as keep getting pounded by 30+ each night.

Time to move on.........................................I shall not return to this post again.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*

I'm sorry, I failed to see what he did illegal...care to explain it to me?


----------



## BBert

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Talkhard said:


> God I am sick of this endless merry-go-round of ridiculous behavior by the Trail Blazers. Is it even possible for us to draft a player with an ounce of intelligence and common sense? I sincerely wonder.


It's Bob Whitsitt's fault.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*

I don't expect this to be BIG news, nationally or locally for long. Give the media one good story run of a couple of days and this will be put to bed.

Back to basketball.......


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Talkhard said:


> Sure it was. And his excuse is the same one that every player uses when he gets caught: The gun belongs to someone else. Or the pot belongs to someone else. It's not my car, officer! Someone put that weed in my coat pocket, officer! Honest, it's not me. It's not me!!!
> 
> Seriously, though, I can empathize with Telfair. Just last week I accidently put my grandmother's Luger pistol in my pocket before heading off to work. It was just a simple mistake.


seems like nothing compared to Cheney shooting his buddy and then hiding it from media and blaming it on the guy he shot....

Atleast Telfair fessed up to it and apologized several times...It was an honest mistake IMO...


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



zagsfan20 said:


> Atleast Telfair fessed up to it and apologized several times...It was an honest mistake IMO...


After he got caught.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> After he got caught.


so.


I'd rather be caught with a gun, than shoot a good friend.


----------



## tlong

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Schilly said:


> I'm sorry, I failed to see what he did illegal...care to explain it to me?


Carrying a loaded handgun on a plane is legal???


----------



## Talkhard

> Man, 26 pages of posts for Telfair sneaking a loaded hand gun onto the team plane? What's the big deal? It's not like he commandeered the plane and crashed it into a building.


Yeah, you're right. If it's anything less than an act of terrorism, it's not even worth reporting. Hell, those guys robbing banks? Let 'em go! All those corporate crooks? Let them go, too. It's not like they crashed a plane into a building or anything.


----------



## Gunner

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



tlong said:


> Carrying a loaded handgun on a plane is legal???


Yes if its a private plane. The only thing he should have done that he didn't was to have unloaded it and reported it immediatly,which would possibly look better as far the league is concerned.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Schilly said:


> I'm sorry, I failed to see what he did illegal...care to explain it to me?


The port authority didn't charge him because they believed his story and felt it was a accident, but it must have been illegal or they woulnd't have had the option of charging him. Btw, I'm not saying what he said is made up or not, just what I read in Jason's article.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



zagsfan20 said:


> so.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be caught with a gun, than shoot a good friend.



I'd rather do just about anything than shoot a good friend. But you mentioned it was an honset mistake and he apologized, I wanted to point out that the apology only came after he was caught which makes me wonder if it was an honest mistake.


----------



## Talkhard

> Telfair, who declined to comment Wednesday morning at the team’s shootaround in Oklahoma City, told team officials that he inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s Louis Vuitton handbag, which contained the gun, when the team left Portland on Feb. 7 for its five-game trip.


What kind of a guy accidentally grabs his girlfriend's handbag and takes it on a road trip?


----------



## Reep

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



tlong said:


> Carrying a loaded handgun on a plane is legal???


Carrying a loaded handgun on a private plane is likely legal. Transporting a loaded gun from the U.S. to Canada via private plane is likely a violation. If the border police didn't think much of it, then I don't see how anyone else should.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



mgb said:


> The port authority didn't charge him because they believed his story and felt it was a accident.


I think that is giving Telfair too much. The authorities didn't charge him because they felt they could not prove he intentionally did it.


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'd rather do just about anything than shoot a good friend. But you mentioned it was an honset mistake and he apologized, I wanted to point out that *the apology only came after he was caught which makes me wonder if it was an honest mistake*.


Exactly..all the guy had to do was hand the gun off to any of the numerous Blazers sercurity folks who travel with the team. Let them handle it...yet he wraps it in a suitcase and then lies abut it? WTF?

Hum I see my rep points are going up now...about time. :biggrin:


----------



## Kmurph

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*

Get a life...

Seriously, he did a dumb thing, but it is hardly a major "breaking" story....

No wonder bball players don't like to come to POR, when you make such a big deal out of something stupid yet inconsequential.....

Really, don't you have better things to work yourselv es up over??


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'd rather do just about anything than shoot a good friend. But you mentioned it was an honset mistake and he apologized, I wanted to point out that the apology only came after he was caught which makes me wonder if it was an honest mistake.


Was he supposed to apologize before hand?

Well I suppose he should have, as he shouldn't have tried to hide his mistake. This type of reaction is a reminder to the fact that he is only 20 Years old.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think that is giving Telfair too much. The authorities didn't charge him because they felt they could not prove he intentionally did it.


If they wanted to be hard asses it wouldn't matter if it's a accident or not. They could charge him either way.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*

that was the "big" news? sa way to make an mt hood out of a Ant hill!


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Nostradamus: A Blazer is about to be in some trouble*



Utherhimo said:


> that was the "big" news? sa way to make an mt hood out of a Ant hill!


Please tell me one place where I said I had "big news." 

Re-read the title of this thread...I said "A blazer is about to be in *some* trouble."

I was exactly right in that statement.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



mgb said:


> If they wanted to be hard asses it wouldn't matter if it's a accident or not. They could charge him either way.



You know rethinking this, you are right. He didn't say he didn't know about the gun, he said it was an accident. I guess they decided to cut him a break because they believed him.


----------



## Backboard Cam

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



sa1177 said:


> Hum I see my rep points are going up now...about time. :biggrin:


wtg


----------



## sa1177

*Re: Yippee! We're the Jail Blazers again!!*



Backboard Cam said:


> wtg


well never intended but nice to see now that I have been somewhat vindicated.


----------



## The Sebastian Express

No wonder Bonzi said they dont care what the fans think, that the fans don't matter. Other teams fans immediately back their players. We get upset over a little marijuana (funny coming from Oregon), or a player making an honest mistake. Except a good portion of us don't think it's a mistake. We automatically (no pun intended) think it was on purpose, that they are satan. He left the gun on the plane. He didn't take it anywhere off the plane. He said he was sorry to the team multiple times. The gun was registered to his girlfriend, probably so she can protect herself when he is gone. If he was taking it to protect himself, he wouldn't have left it on the plane, people.


He made a dumb mistake. He tried to cover up its existance, probably to avoid any leaks in the team telling the Mountain out of the Mole Hill duo, and having a huge story about it getting all the information wrong. 


I cannot believe this is being made to be a bigger deal than Wilcox and Henderson being found with UNREGISTERED guns out in the open of their car. Not hidden and left on a team plane.


----------



## mook

Talkhard said:


> What kind of a guy accidentally grabs his girlfriend's handbag and takes it on a road trip?


Maybe it was an old bag laying around with lots of pockets and he needed something to put toiletries in. He didn't notice the weight of the gun because by the time he picked it up it had shampoo, shaving cream, etc in it. 

Sound completely unlikely? Well, last year I arrived in PDX airport. I'd forgotten my wife had borrowed the backpack I was carrying the prior fall for a hunting trip. I'm sitting there in the pickup area, when I dig around in the pack for a novel I brought. 

There in the bottom is the baddest looking hunting knife you ever saw--4 inches long and about 8 ounces. Along with a couple of 7mm rifle bullets. Made it right through Boise security without notice. 

Two other times I've arrived in Portland and found odd shotgun shells in pockets. I just forget I have them in there from chukar hunting. 

Stuff happens. People make honest mistakes.


----------



## BBert

Has Ruben's hazing really gotten this bad?
.....

It would be monumentally stupid for Telfair to purposely travel on this road trip with a loaded revolver wrapped up in a pillow case. I have no reason to believe Sebastian Telfair is monumentally stupid. I believe him that he grabbed his girl friend's bag by mistake (either because it resembles his 'man-purse' or because it was among some other bags), and her gun was in it. 

His mistake appears to have been a youthful one of realizing he was in gooey doodoo, likely panicking and trying to conceal the problem, and getting (predictably) caught. 

As has already been said, he should have first unloaded it then turned it over to security and faced the music. I'll bet he didn't look at the gun closely enough to even determine if it was loaded -- that would have been pretty obvious in front of all the people on the plane. So he tucked it into a pillow case so no one would see it.

I'm not a gun guy, but guns are not illegal in the U.S. As I alluded to before, Cracker with gun = good natured americana. Urban guy with gun = bad. Nice double standard. 

If he had committed a crime, I have no doubt he would have been charged. 

Now, he will have to face the team and the league with his punishment.

End of "scandal." I give it a big "so what?" It was a mistake, and not that uncommon (I believe there was a politician who carried a gun through an airport last year, but I can't quite recall.)

I know there has been a lot of complaining about this thread, by people posting in it of course, but I think it's been a hoot.

:cheers:


----------



## sa1177

Blazer Bert said:


> Has Ruben's hazing really gotten this bad?
> .....
> 
> It would be monumentally stupid for Telfair to purposely travel on this road trip with a loaded revolver wrapped up in a pillow case. I have no reason to believe Sebastian Telfair is monumentally stupid. I believe him that he grabbed his girl friend's bag by mistake (either because it resembles his 'man-purse' or because it was among some other bags), and her gun was in it.
> 
> His mistake appears to have been a youthful one of realizing he was in gooey doodoo, likely panicking and trying to conceal the problem, and getting (predictably) caught.
> 
> As has already been said, he should have first unloaded it then turned it over to security and faced the music. I'll bet he didn't look at the gun closely enough to even determine if it was loaded -- that would have been pretty obvious in front of all the people on the plane. So he tucked it into a pillow case so no one would see it.
> 
> I'm not a gun guy, but guns are not illegal in the U.S. As I alluded to before, Cracker with gun = good natured americana. Urban guy with gun = bad. Nice double standard.
> 
> If he had committed a crime, I have no doubt he would have been charged.
> 
> Now, he will have to face the team and the league with his punishment.
> 
> End of "scandal." I give it a big "so what?" It was a mistake, and not that uncommon (I believe there was a politician who carried a gun through an airport last year, but I can't quite recall.)
> 
> I know there has been a lot of complaining about this thread, by people posting in it of course, but I think it's been a hoot.
> 
> :cheers:


Wow you are much more trustworthy then I am..Frankly I don't buy this story. I suppose it doesn't really matter what the supposed real reason for him having a firearm is.


----------



## mgb

The Blazers press release:



> PORTLAND, Ore. - This past Saturday, Feb. 11, while prepping the cabin area of the team plane for a flight from Boston to Toronto, a flight attendant discovered a handgun inside of Sebastian Telfair’s handmade pillow. Local authorities were notified immediately.
> 
> After questioning Sebastian and conducting a preliminary investigation, authorities accepted Sebastian’s explanation that he had inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s bag by mistake when he left for the team’s current road trip. The bag contained his girlfriend’s handgun that she purchased from a licensed gun retailer in Oregon for her personal protection. When Sebastian made the discovery while in flight, he placed the gun inside his own pillow and chose to leave it on the plane for the rest of the trip.
> 
> We have been told by the Massachusetts authorities that they conducted an extensive investigation and checked the key aspects of Sebastian’s story, closing the investigation late last night apparently satisfied there was no illegal activity.
> 
> Sebastian will be disciplined for violating league and team policy related to its ban on all firearms on team transportation. The NBA has indicated this matter is now under review by the league office.
> 
> “While we had to allow the legal process to run its course, and we’re grateful it appears that the authorities have determined Sebastian initially made an innocent mistake, he clearly compounded the situation by making the wrong choice by not notifying the team’s traveling security agent about his situation immediately,” said Trail Blazers President Steve Patterson. “He has apologized profusely, but he knows he must be held accountable for his actions. He will pay the price for his error in judgment for violating both team and league policy. The organization has also earned a lesson from this issue and is taking steps to tighten security for all carry-on items on our team plane.”


Notice no mention of it being registered, just purchased from a licensed gun dealer.


----------



## sa1177

mgb said:


> The Blazers press release:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice no mention of it being registered, just purchased from a licensed gun dealer.


Hum seems like we could be looking at a suspension from the league possibly for violating league rules. That or maybe just a fine.


----------



## mook

I'd be shocked if it amounted to anything more than a few thousand dollar fine. Nobody was harmed. Nobody was arrested. The only one really embarassed in the entire event is Telfair. 

Does anybody really think the league needs to do anything to prevent another such incident from happening? I'd think that the sheer embarassment Telfair probably feels right now is punishment enough, and warning enough for others.

If maybe there was a long track record of players packing heat on plains, I could see them drawing a line in the sand. But this is one of those crazy things that just happens sometimes. 

We might as well fine Cheney $50,000 and suspend him from being Vice President so he learns his lesson not to shoot people in the face.


----------



## mgb

Patterson suppose to be on the Fan at 3:20pm to talk about this. I'm local but can't pick this up with my AM radio and check the site but don't see a link for a live broadcast.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

mgb said:


> Patterson suppose to be on the Fan at 3:20pm to talk about this. I'm local but can't pick this up with my AM radio and check the site but don't see a link for a live broadcast.


I'll try and listen and give a summary . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time

"My first reaction was not to call the press . . . this is a complicated story"


It's a replay of the interview with the VP on 750 KXL right now. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'll try and listen and give a summary . . .


I forgot my wife bought a small am/fm radio after we lost power on Christmas and though my home stereo doesn't pick up the channel it does. :banana:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Opps . . . the fan . . . got it


----------



## sa1177

National Press has got it...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2331954


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Patterson; "I don't look at it as a huge character flaw"

Doesn't sound like Blazer organization is overly concerned. now it is just up to local and national press to see if they make a big deal out of it.


----------



## mgb

Someone told Jason Quick about it,,,,wonder who that was?


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Patterson being asked hard questions . . . Patterson dancing a little but handling it well. Should all blow over in a day.


----------



## sa1177

mgb said:


> Someone told Jason Quick about it,,,,wonder who that was?


where did it say that?


----------



## bballchik

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Do you really think it was her gun?


no. that's kinda my point. i don't think it entirely makes sense to be hers in her purse bla bla bla.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

I don't the big differences between Patterson and Nash, but for some reason i like Patterson better than Nash.


----------



## mgb

sa1177 said:


> where did it say that?


The question he ask was if someone hadn't told Quick about this today would the Blazers have came out with it. Of course it was yesterday, but,,


----------



## sa1177

mgb said:


> The question he ask was if someone hadn't told Quick about this today would the Blazers have came out with it. Of course it was yesterday, but,,


Hum I guess that was me then since he said he didn't know about it when I asked him why the hell he wasn't writing about it.


----------



## mgb

Right then he stop short of saying if Quick didn't get a email, but before he said if someone hadn't told Quick.


----------



## mgb

sa1177 said:


> Hum I guess that was me then since he said he didn't know about it when I asked him why the hell he wasn't writing about it.


That was my guess too.


----------



## sa1177

mgb said:


> Right then he stop short of saying if Quick didn't get a email, but before he said if someone hadn't told Quick.


Hum.....those *******es at the fan got the same email Quick got. I sent it to all the Portland sports media I could find trying to get confirmation.


----------



## bballchik

The Sebastian Express said:


> He left the gun on the plane. He didn't take it anywhere off the plane. He said he was sorry to the team multiple times. The gun was registered to his girlfriend, probably so she can protect herself when he is gone. If he was taking it to protect himself, he wouldn't have left it on the plane, people.


He didn't leave it on the plane. It was found in his bag BEFORE getting onto the plane in Boston. Meaning it had been taken on and off the plane at each stop and brough into each hotel until their bags were thouroughly searched in Boston before taking off to go to Canada and go through customs. He's lucky they found it in Boston not Canada.


----------



## mgb

bballchik said:


> He didn't leave it on the plane. It was found in his bag BEFORE getting onto the plane in Boston. Meaning it had been taken on and off the plane at each stop and brough into each hotel until their bags were thouroughly searched in Boston before taking off to go to Canada and go through customs. He's lucky they found it in Boston not Canada.


No, someone on the plane found it on the plane.


----------



## bballchik

mgb said:


> No, someone on the plane found it on the plane.


well upon re reading the article it does say it was found on the plane so you must be right but it also says it was found in a pillowcase in his luggage. i assumed that meant below in checked luggage but perhaps it meant above. what do they do? go through everyone's bags with them sitting there? it's just a little confusing. but anyway i digress.........


----------



## The Sebastian Express

From two different stories. The first is Quick's blog story, the second is the team statement.

Trail Blazers guard Sebastian Telfair has been fined by the team, and could face further disciplinary action from the NBA, after a loaded handgun was *found on the team’s private jet * Saturday at Boston’s Logan Airport.

PORTLAND, Ore. - This past Saturday, Feb. 11, while *prepping the cabin area of the team plane * for a flight from Boston to Toronto, a *flight attendant discovered a handgun * inside of Sebastian Telfair’s handmade pillow. Local authorities were notified immediately.


----------



## Utherhimo

she found it on the plane in the plane pillow case.


----------



## mgb

What BS! He said Quick found out today at the shoot around! I guess that is Quick protecting his source?


----------



## bballchik

i thought someone had determined that guns do not need to be registered in oregon so why this statement in the espn article and quick's article?

"The gun is registered in Oregon to Samantha Rodriguez, Telfair's girlfriend of five years."

are they just trying to make it sound all rosey and nice like oh look it's registered! i thought you can't even register a gun in oregon? i'm confused.


----------



## Dan

theWanker said:


> Maybe it was an old bag laying around with lots of pockets and he needed something to put toiletries in. He didn't notice the weight of the gun because by the time he picked it up it had shampoo, shaving cream, etc in it.
> 
> Sound completely unlikely? Well, last year I arrived in PDX airport. I'd forgotten my wife had borrowed the backpack I was carrying the prior fall for a hunting trip. I'm sitting there in the pickup area, when I dig around in the pack for a novel I brought.
> 
> There in the bottom is the baddest looking hunting knife you ever saw--4 inches long and about 8 ounces. Along with a couple of 7mm rifle bullets. Made it right through Boise security without notice.
> 
> Two other times I've arrived in Portland and found odd shotgun shells in pockets. I just forget I have them in there from chukar hunting.
> 
> Stuff happens. People make honest mistakes.


you typical lying liberal.


----------



## sa1177

mgb said:


> What BS! He said Quick found out today at the shoot around! I guess that is Quick protecting his source?


No worries Ian Furness tells it like it is in his blog today.



> ever have been punished, if not for the fact *that someone leaked the information to The Oregonian’s Jason Quick today*? The answer is probably no! That to be is the most disturbing thing about this story.


http://www.1080thefan.com/


----------



## Talkhard

> a long track record of players packing heat on plains


You mean like Clint Eastwood . . . in "High Plains Drifter"?


----------



## mgb

bballchik said:


> i thought someone had determined that guns do not need to be registered in oregon so why this statement in the espn article and quick's article?
> 
> "The gun is registered in Oregon to Samantha Rodriguez, Telfair's girlfriend of five years."
> 
> are they just trying to make it sound all rosey and nice like oh look it's registered! i thought you can't even register a gun in oregon? i'm confused.


You can't and in the Blazers release it says nothing about it being registered, only that she bought it from a legit gun retailer.


----------



## mgb

sa1177 said:


> No worries Ian Furness tells it like it is in his blog today.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.1080thefan.com/


How does that set it straight? He says someone leaked the info to Quick today too. You leaked it to him yesterday not today and not at a shoot around today.


----------



## RipCity9

You want pure comedy? Listen to Furness try and act like a legitimate journalist. Gve me a break.


----------



## sa1177

Lol true...I missed that he said "today."



mgb said:


> How does that set it straight? He says someone leaked the info to Quick today too. You leaked it to him yesterday not today and not at a shoot around today.


----------



## sa1177

RipCity9 said:


> You want pure comedy? Listen to Furness try and act like a legitimate journalist. Gve me a break.


lol also true..


----------



## MARIS61

bballchik said:


> haha yes I'm sure that would be very hot and all but I meant why carry it around with you? I can understand having a gun in the home to protect yourself against intruders but where does this girl go that she needs a gun? i mean come on this is portland not compton. you don't hear much about people getting mugged and killed on their way to mcdonalds or the mall and the like, that's what i meant by why is it in her purse?


Strike that.

Reverse that.

Your home is the safest place you can be. The vast majority of murders are committed outdoors in inner city neighborhoods.


----------



## Kmurph

> Hum.....those *******es at the fan got the same email Quick got. I sent it to all the Portland sports media I could find trying to get confirmation.


Why? What was your point in doing this?

What, you couldn't contain your glee of watching\listening to the media bash on the Blazers some more?

Or is there some personal grudge you hold against the team?

Seriously...you emailed all of the media with a virtual "Did you know that...." 
I find that to be pretty pathetic of you...not so much as a fan...but as a person...and then I see you have posted on several websites as well....Boy, you must be proud of yourself...Congratulations you caused a firestorm over pretty much NOTHING....

....and now you express some indignation over not being properly referenced....I think you have a problem...seriously...I find your actions of late to be more pathetic than Telfair bringing a gun onto a plane....


----------



## Fork

bballchik said:


> i thought someone had determined that guns do not need to be registered in oregon so why this statement in the espn article and quick's article?
> 
> "The gun is registered in Oregon to Samantha Rodriguez, Telfair's girlfriend of five years."
> 
> are they just trying to make it sound all rosey and nice like oh look it's registered! i thought you can't even register a gun in oregon? i'm confused.


You need a permit if you want to carry a concealed weapon. Keeping a gun in your purse would be considered concealed.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Nevermind.


----------



## Fork

Kmurph said:


> Why? What was your point in doing this?
> 
> What, you couldn't contain your glee of watching\listening to the media bash on the Blazers some more?
> 
> Or is there some personal grudge you hold against the team?
> 
> Seriously...you emailed all of the media with a virtual "Did you know that...."
> I find that to be pretty pathetic of you...not so much as a fan...but as a person...and then I see you have posted on several websites as well....Boy, you must be proud of yourself...Congratulations you caused a firestorm over pretty much NOTHING....
> 
> ....and now you express some indignation over not being properly referenced....I think you have a problem...seriously...I find your actions of late to be more pathetic than Telfair bringing a gun onto a plane....


I agree.


----------



## sa1177

Kmurph said:


> Why? What was your point in doing this?
> 
> What, you couldn't contain your glee of watching\listening to the media bash on the Blazers some more?
> 
> Or is there some personal grudge you hold against the team?
> 
> Seriously...you emailed all of the media with a virtual "Did you know that...."
> I find that to be pretty pathetic of you...not so much as a fan...but as a person...and then I see you have posted on several websites as well....Boy, you must be proud of yourself...Congratulations you caused a firestorm over pretty much NOTHING....
> 
> ....and now you express some indignation over not being properly referenced....I think you have a problem...seriously...I find your actions of late to be more pathetic than Telfair bringing a gun onto a plane....


I emailed the media with information I had asking why they had not released a story on it. I wanted confirmation so aholes like yourself would get off my back about my original post. As I have said 1000 times I thought the media would release this story literally minutes after I made my first prediction post. That wasn't the case so I wondered why and emailed them asking why they hadn't picked it up.

Not to mention the fact fans and paying customers have the right to know about this stuff.


----------



## Kmurph

Uh huh...

And that is why you kept posting in this thread...REPEATEDLY... and playing coy...and why you went on O-Live and participated in several threads there as well.....

You contradict yourself REPEATEDLY...you say you were given priveleged information that you could not announce and yet you post that "someone is in trouble" on this and OTHER boards...

You insist that you cannot say anything more...all the while giving hints BTW....until the media says something and then YOU send out...basically...a BULK MAILING to "several members of the media" asking them IF they know about it and IF they have looked into it....

THEN you have the balls to spout off indignation about...Telfair and his character...the Blazers...and the ultimate capper...at KFXX for not mentioning YOU in someway...But really...you didn't want all this attention\scrutiny now did you?

But I guess yeah...I am the ahole for calling you out on your ridiculous behavior....Whatever gets you through the day dude......


----------



## Backboard Cam

sa1177, your 15 minutes of Deep Throat fame are almost up... revealing your source might extend it.


----------



## Backboard Cam




----------



## sa1177

Kmurph said:


> Uh huh...
> 
> And that is why you kept posting in this thread...REPEATEDLY... and playing coy...and why you went on O-Live and participated in several threads there as well.....
> 
> *You contradict yourself REPEATEDLY...you say you were given priveleged information that you could not announce and yet you post that "someone is in trouble" on this and OTHER boards...*
> 
> You insist that you cannot say anything more...all the while giving hints BTW....until the media says something and then YOU send out...basically...a BULK MAILING to "several members of the media" asking them IF they know about it and IF they have looked into it....
> 
> THEN you have the balls to spout off indignation about...Telfair and his character...the Blazers...and the ultimate capper...at KFXX for not mentioning YOU in someway...But really...you didn't want all this attention\scrutiny now did you?
> 
> But I guess yeah...I am the ahole for calling you out on your ridiculous behavior....Whatever gets you through the day dude......


I ended up announcing it after becoming tired of getting bashed on by people like you. That simple.

I Keep post in this thread to both defend myself from people like you..I understand people doubting but being rude isn't necessary and to simply dicuss what I believe to be a fairly significant issue for the Blazers. 

That is the purpose of this site right? To discuss the Blazers?


----------



## sa1177

Backboard Cam said:


> sa1177, your 15 minutes of Deep Throat fame are almost up... revealing your source might extend it.


no point...plus then I miss out on the next scoop.

Blaze told me using trailcat language that only I can understand. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Well sa, I don't think this is huge news and we haven't always agreed in posts, but personally I like the fact that you shared information with the board. It's nice being an avid fan and spending time on this board, to know information before th genreal public does.

You took and are taking a lot of heat for this and I suspect may not do it again . . . just wanted to say thanks for the info . . . one poster's perspective . . .


----------



## Utherhimo

i agree with kmurph about sa behaviour what kind of a fan acts like this? 

*shakes head* sad darma q**en


----------



## bballchik

mgb said:


> You can't and in the Blazers release it says nothing about it being registered, only that she bought it from a legit gun retailer.


could you show me a link or something to what you're looking at? all i can find is the oregonian's article with this quote:
"The Blazers said the gun is registered in Oregon to Samantha Rodriguez, Telfair’s girlfriend of five years"


----------



## mgb

Kmurph said:


> THEN you have the balls to spout off indignation about...Telfair and his character...the Blazers...and the ultimate capper...at KFXX for not mentioning YOU in someway...But really...you didn't want all this attention\scrutiny now did you?


That was me, not sa1177, that was mad they didn't give proper credit. He just laughed about it.


----------



## sa1177

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well sa, I don't think this is huge news and we haven't always agreed in posts, but personally I like the fact that you shared information with the board. It's nice being an avid fan and spending time on this board, to know information before th genreal public does.
> 
> You took and are taking a lot of heat for this and I suspect may not do it again . . . just wanted to say thanks for the info . . . one poster's perspective . . .


Much thanks I appreciate it. And you are right I won't likely do it again. It's just as easy to just share the info with those you know will trust and believe you. 

Of course I doubt I will ever again have the lucky series of circumstances occur that allowed me to figure this out yesterday.


----------



## Dan

Utherhimo said:


> i agree with kmurph about sa behaviour what kind of a fan acts like this?
> 
> *shakes head* sad darma q**en


I thought it was Dharma Montgomery?


----------



## sa1177

Utherhimo said:


> i agree with kmurph about sa behaviour what kind of a fan acts like this?
> 
> *shakes head* sad darma q**en


A fan who care about his team and feels he and other fans have the right to know when member of that team does something inapropriate. As consumers of the Blazer product we have a right to hold that product to certain standards IMO. 

Anyway I respect your oppinion simply because you did not word it in a rude manner.


----------



## mgb

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well sa, I don't think this is huge news and we haven't always agreed in posts, but personally I like the fact that you shared information with the board. It's nice being an avid fan and spending time on this board, to know information before th genreal public does.
> 
> You took and are taking a lot of heat for this and I suspect may not do it again . . . just wanted to say thanks for the info . . . one poster's perspective . . .


I agree, I'd like to know as soon as I can find out.


----------



## mgb

bballchik said:


> could you show me a link or something to what you're looking at? all i can find is the oregonian's article with this quote:
> "The Blazers said the gun is registered in Oregon to Samantha Rodriguez, Telfair’s girlfriend of five years"


Go here and scroll down to "Statement from the team".

I posted this earlier in this thread.



> Statement from the team
> Hot off the presses from the Blazers, regarding the Sebastian Telfair story Jason Quick broke today:
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. - This past Saturday, Feb. 11, while prepping the cabin area of the team plane for a flight from Boston to Toronto, a flight attendant discovered a handgun inside of Sebastian Telfair’s handmade pillow. Local authorities were notified immediately.
> 
> After questioning Sebastian and conducting a preliminary investigation, authorities accepted Sebastian’s explanation that he had inadvertently grabbed his girlfriend’s bag by mistake when he left for the team’s current road trip. The bag contained his girlfriend’s handgun that she purchased from a licensed gun retailer in Oregon for her personal protection. When Sebastian made the discovery while in flight, he placed the gun inside his own pillow and chose to leave it on the plane for the rest of the trip.
> 
> We have been told by the Massachusetts authorities that they conducted an extensive investigation and checked the key aspects of Sebastian’s story, closing the investigation late last night apparently satisfied there was no illegal activity.
> 
> Sebastian will be disciplined for violating league and team policy related to its ban on all firearms on team transportation. The NBA has indicated this matter is now under review by the league office.
> 
> “While we had to allow the legal process to run its course, and we’re grateful it appears that the authorities have determined Sebastian initially made an innocent mistake, he clearly compounded the situation by making the wrong choice by not notifying the team’s traveling security agent about his situation immediately,” said Trail Blazers President Steve Patterson. “He has apologized profusely, but he knows he must be held accountable for his actions. He will pay the price for his error in judgment for violating both team and league policy. The organization has also earned a lesson from this issue and is taking steps to tighten security for all carry-on items on our team plane.”


----------



## Hype #9

mgb said:


> Someone told Jason Quick about it,,,,wonder who that was?


Steve Blake...


----------



## Utherhimo

sa what i object to was your giddy glee that a blazer was in trouble and you got insider info and danced around this thread with a crap eating grin on your face. 

you oozed kid in candie store


----------



## sa1177

Utherhimo said:


> sa what i object to was your giddy glee that a blazer was in trouble and you got insider info and danced around this thread with a crap eating grin on your face.
> 
> you oozed kid in candie store


I am not sure where you get this "glee" idea from. You will note in multiple posts in this thread that I say "I hope it's not true." Definetly not glee on my part. 

As for the "crap eating grin" well I admit it was a bit exciting to unravel this story by a combination of pure coincidence and dumb luck. Here is a quick synopis.

-I hear about a "blazer possibly being in trouble." totally randomly
-I call a friend who is a media person with another NBA team and ask if he has heard anything. He confirms he heard a rumour. 
-Call a Blazer staffer who confirms something happened involving a player and a "weapons violation."
-I decide to post my initial post about the rumout thinking it will be fun to beat the media to it by a few minutes. I mean **** if I was hearing about this from 3 different people the media had to know. 
-After many hour of no report and much harassment by member of BB.net and other friends I decided to contact the media to ask them what was up with not releasing the story. I was hoping someone could verify or tell me when a comment would be released so I emailed Quick, tribunes quys, KXL guys, courtside, 1080. 
-Quick responded with the email I posted here. 
-I responded to hiom saying I knew nothing more.
-Courtside responded they could not comment. 
- I finally get tired of getting the **** kicked out of me here and by friends that I give up and post J. Quicks email to me. 

So anyway..that's how it went down. If anything I did appeared self serving (crap eating grin) or gleeful it was not intended to. Granted I admit I gota little caught up in the "witchunt" trying to figure out what was going on and should have waited until I had proof before initially posting. At the same time I feel every Blazer fan had a right to know what was going on as soon as possible.


----------



## Xericx

I gotta give sa1977 props...I didn't really believe it...insider info is alot of the times...unreliable....but this proved to be a good source AND he didn't break the trust of those around him. 

The story was scooped here before ANYWHERE.... congrats.


----------



## sa1177

Xericx said:


> I gotta give sa1977 props...I didn't really believe it...insider info is alot of the times...unreliable....but this proved to be a good source AND he didn't break the trust of those around him.
> 
> The story was scooped here before ANYWHERE.... congrats.


Thanks...

I still wonder why no one else reported this way way faster. I mean damn almost 2 days later?


----------



## hoojacks

It's good to know that the "Blazer in trouble" thread can double the size of the "gay cowboy" thread in much less time. I'm proud of us.


32 freaking pages?


----------



## sa1177

TradeShareefNow said:


> It's good to know that the "Blazer in trouble" thread can double the size of the "gay cowboy" thread in much less time. I'm proud of us.
> 
> 
> 32 freaking pages?


I hope we don't see another like it. 

Next huge thread will be titled: Blazers win 007-08 NBA Championship.


----------



## mgb

Xericx said:


> I gotta give sa1977 props...I didn't really believe it...insider info is alot of the times...unreliable....but this proved to be a good source AND he didn't break the trust of those around him.
> 
> The story was scooped here before ANYWHERE.... congrats.


I agree. sa1977 gave us a heads up and I really appreciate it!


----------



## el_Diablo

> Why don't we just go ahead and officially change our name to Jail Blazers? And while we're at it, let's change our logo to a smoking Smith&Wesson .45. And let's put a pair of handcuffs on the front of our uniforms. Yeah, that's the ticket!!
> 
> Hey, we may not be winning games, but we got our national rep back, dammit!! We should all be truly proud.


good idea. instead of constantly *****ing about the image, portland and blazers should embrace it...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

sa1177 said:


> So anyway..that's how it went down. If anything I did appeared self serving (crap eating grin) or gleeful it was not intended to. Granted I admit I gota little caught up in the "witchunt" trying to figure out what was going on and should have waited until I had proof before initially posting. At the same time I feel every Blazer fan had a right to know what was going on as soon as possible.


I think you would have gotten a lot less crap if you had actually let everyone know what you knew instead of essentially saying... "I know something you don't know!"


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Hey, at least it gave us something to talk about. The board had been fairly dead until this thread got started... now look at all the activity we've had. So whether you're against sa1177's thread or for it, you gotta admit that it got you to post, which in turn makes things more interesting around here.


----------



## Utherhimo

sa why dont you gleefully break trade rumors or deals that would make us feel tons better 

so SA ruben wants out and said there needs to be deals so does this mean he will opt out of his contract?


----------



## Foulzilla

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> I think you would have gotten a lot less crap if you had actually let everyone know what you knew instead of essentially saying... "I know something you don't know!"


Completely agree. I never believed you were making it up, I trusted you were telling the truth. But posting I know a secret but can't tell you (regardless of if you thought it would be breaking into the media soon) really rubbed me the wrong way. Take it as constructive criticism, I'm sure that wasn't your actual intention.


----------



## sa1177

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> I think you would have gotten a lot less crap if you had actually let everyone know what you knew instead of essentially saying... "I know something you don't know!"


For sure but as I said..I only thougt that would be the case for a few minutes..my logic was that if I was able to find out about the media would. I figured the story would break shortly after my posting, not a day and a half.


----------



## sa1177

Utherhimo said:


> sa why dont you gleefully break trade rumors or deals that would make us feel tons better
> 
> so SA ruben wants out and said there needs to be deals so does this mean he will opt out of his contract?


If I happen to have another amazing stroke of luck occur that I hear about some I'll let you know.


----------



## Dan

sa1177 said:


> If I happen to have another amazing stroke of luck occur that I hear about some I'll let you know.


will you let us know if you have an amazing stroke of bad luck occur? Or what about if you just have a stroke occur?


----------



## sa1177

Hap said:


> will you let us know if you have an amazing stroke of bad luck occur? Or what about if you just have a stroke occur?


no to the first and if the second one is just minor then yes to that one.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Xericx said:


> I gotta give sa1977 props...I didn't really believe it...insider info is alot of the times...unreliable....*but this proved to be a good source* AND he didn't break the trust of those around him.
> 
> The story was scooped here before ANYWHERE.... congrats.


Thanks!


----------



## sa1177

Kitty said:


> Thanks!


Welcome back Kitty..


----------

